# The 606, KB style: 2010-11 English Premier League Football/Soccer Thread



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

First day of the season! Watching Tottenham-Manchester City right now.

Spurs should be up 7-0 right now, but Joe Hart has been phenomenal for City.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Not exactly the open I was hoping for... OK, I lie. Being an Arsenal supporter, I didn't want either side to win, per se. 

Spurs 0-0 City. 

Nineteen minute break until the 10 a.m. matches.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll be waiting for the Red Devils to start to get the title back Monday but I will definately be watching Man. City, Arsenal and Chelsea lose I hope. ;-) Glad this thread is here on this site!!! I only wish more of my friends out here in California were interested in the Premire League or Serie A or La Liga. I will try and catch Real Madrid or AC Milan when they are on too. Too bad Beckham won't be on loan to Milan this year though...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I sure hope Chelsea used up all their bloody goals for the season today against West Brom. I can't stand them.

And NO! Arsenal will not lose to Liverpool.

(I hope.)


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the thing last year too, Chelsea scores SOOO many goals that even if you can get close in points you will lose the tiebreaker with goals scored. Drogba is great but that whole team irritates me.... not even mentioning Terry.  


I think Man U got a nice infusion of some young talent and I'm hoping they all get working together quickly!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh wow all you Chelsea bashers sound just like my father lol! But no worries, im no fan either. They did win 6-0 though 

I am a Leeds Utd fan, although they arent in Premiership, yet


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I need a drink. Arsenal played like absolute RUBBISH in the second half today. Absolute poor defending and poor keeping on Ngog's goal -- he certainly made up for three straight first-half offsides -- and poor keeping by Reina on the other end at the stroke of regular time. Nearly Robert Green-esque on that OG.

Did Cole deserve to see red? No. He's not a dirty player. Did Koscielny deserve to see red? No. 

Wenger needs to buy a keeper before the month is out, or it'll be six years and counting without silverware in the good side of North London.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I need a drink. Arsenal played like absolute RUBBISH in the second half today. Absolute poor defending and poor keeping on Ngog's goal -- he certainly made up for three straight first-half offsides -- and poor keeping by Reina on the other end at the stroke of regular time. Nearly Robert Green-esque on that OG.
> 
> Did Cole deserve to see red? No. He's not a dirty player. Did Koscielny deserve to see red? No.
> 
> Wenger needs to buy a keeper before the month is out, or it'll be six years and counting without silverware in the good side of North London.


Well give yourself some credit, Liverpool's goal was a fantastic strike in the upper corner near side. Great shot... now on the other hand your goal was unbelievable since the keeper just made a spectacular save knocking the ball over the goal. I can't believe he just pushed it into his own net! Jeez... Liverpool is going to regret not getting 3 today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ngog should never have been open like that, so yes, it was rubbish defending. Plain and simple.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, I don't think I was clear... I agree the defense on that play broke down and let Ngog open. I just don't think the keeper could have done much with that strike is all I was saying.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Almunia was on the other post as the build up came toward him. He's horrible. Arsenal need Shay Given; after all, he's not doing anything at City right now.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Not sure whether this is exactly right for this thread, but I thought this was "interesting"!
http://goal.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/16/choosing-a-coach-maradona-over-bradley/

(and I think this post puts me at 1000 )


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I was going to blog about that issue.

1. That would be an absolutely FOOLISH move for Aston Villa. First off, Villa is owned by an American. Maradona despises Americans. I don't think he would want to work for an American.

2. It would be an absolutely POOR PR move by Villa, especially after 1986. Its fans would revolt, I think.

3. On the upside, it would give enemy supporters plenty of fuel for matches against Villa. Imagine the chants! And hate-inspired chants, to boot. The 606 would be BURNING, saying that any time a Villa player cheated, it would have been egged on by its manager.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Apparently Tottenham Hotspur had a poor match against Young Boys in the Champions League playoffs today. Three goals allowed n the first half an hour, only close the gap to 3-2 by the full time whistle.

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I support Liverpool and my partner is an Arsenal fan - the match was an _interesting _ start to the season for us. 

Nice to see a Leeds fan. I was brought up to support Leeds but followed Liverpool on the sly. Always had a soft spot for Leeds though, they went downhill so fast, it's a shame.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool! Premiership Thread!! 












And now, for some discussion... how the heck did Arsernal tie with Liverpool??  (yeah yeah rhetorical question etc)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I explained it up there, Atomic.... basically, Arsenal played like rubbish in the second half. Arsenal did NOT deserve the point it received. Sure, Arsenal played well in the first half with ball control. But Liverpool, playing with 10 men after Joe Cole saw a straight red, came out in the second half with an agenda to prove itself.

And it did.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Apparently Tottenham Hotspur had a poor match against Young Boys in the Champions League playoffs today. Three goals allowed n the first half an hour, only close the gap to 3-2 by the full time whistle.
> 
> Sorry I missed it.


3 goals in the first 26 mins!!!  The announcers were beside themselves! Tottenham just was horrible against YB's speed on the artificial field. But Tottenham played well in the 2nd half and put on a lot of pressure, was a VERY entertaining game!

Am I one of the few Americans in this thread Seems like it... can't believe i'm the only Red Devil fan!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm an American. The Red Devils don't have fans... they have misguided fans.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm an 'American' but confess I have no idea how to find a team from the English Premier League to follow!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok Fitch... the Arsenal fan. 



CegAbq said:


> I'm an 'American' but confess I have no idea how to find a team from the English Premier League to follow!


If you get Fox Soccer channel there are a lot Premire League shows where you can learn about the different teams and their histories and players. If you have a favorite player check what Prem team he plays for and follow that team, then you'll learn the other players and start to like or dislike them to. Rooney is one of my favorite players but there are so many players on Man U I like now and especially a lot of young players who I can root for for a long time to come. ESPN.com has a decent World Soccer page too...

Manchester United is a good place to start if you like winning teams...


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Who are people's top 3 picks to get the drop this year.

My vote goes to West Brom, Wigan, Blackpool with Blackburn as my wildcard.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Picking Manchester United and Chelsea and (Lord, don't strike me down for saying this) Manchester City is like arbitrarily picking the Yankees.

West Ham, Wigan and Wolves to go down.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Picking Manchester United and Chelsea and (Lord, don't strike me down for saying this) Manchester City is like arbitrarily picking the Yankees.
> 
> West Ham, Wigan and Wolves to go down.


Good choice with West Ham. I'm convinced Grant is a good manager and the opening match proved that. The next couple of weeks look interesting.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

He is a good manager; what he did with Pompey last season was incredible.... but West Ham is a rubbish side. Villa pounded them with two goals in the first half.

Is it Saturday yet?

Oh, and it's Europa League Thursday... Liverpool and City and Villa playing today.

Snickering.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, Manchester City listed Shay Given on the bench for the Europa League, which makes him Cup-tied should he transfer to Arsenal. 

I'm officially kissing off the European Cup right now, unless we can somehow get Mark Schwarzer from Fulham; even with Schwarzer, I don't think we'll get out of the first knock-out stage. But I know that Mark Hughes won't do us any favors. He does not like Arsene Wenger.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Arsenal weren't ever winning the Champions League this year but they'll definitely be in the top three by the end of the season. They always are.

It's going to come down to Manchester United and Chelsea like it has been for years now. I strangely feel more confident going into this season with Chelsea as the holders than I did going into 06/07. Chelsea are only getting older, aren't swinging the cheque book like they use to (EDIT - just remembered that they got Ramires), but they'll still be a serious threat. I favoured them to win it last season because we had just lost our two best guys and only a point separated  us at the end.

What do people here think about Manchester City? Mancini doesn't even talk to Tevez and he made him captain just to stop him from being miserable, which then took the armband off of Kolo Toure for no reason. Poor man manager and he wants to have two star players at every position. They'll be tough to play but it's not if, but when they'll collapse. I have a mate who supports City and ever since the Arab oil money came in, he's been bloody unbearable. Delusion at it's finest.

To look forward to this coming weekend:

Wigan Athletic vs. Chelsea - Wigan beat them at home last year.
Fulham vs. Manchester United - Mark Hughes' first job since being sacked at City. Now he's hosting his old club. United looked impressive this past Monday, Scholes and Berbatov were magic, but it was Newcastle. 
Manchester City vs. Liverpool - A team of mercenaries knocking on the Champions League door vs. a part of the old guard of English football who have fallen on hard times. Joe Cole is suspended because of his red card against Arsenal. This seems like a game City will edge out, if not a draw.

Thoughts on this weekend?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> He is a good manager; what he did with Pompey last season was incredible.... but West Ham is a rubbish side. Villa pounded them with two goals in the first half.


hmm, you're going to have to convince me a little more on this one.

I'm worried about Newcastle. They didn't seem to have any firepower. If tomorrow's game is more of the same, it's going to be a tough year.

My problem with man City, is that they're making another Real Madrid--a team of expensive stars who can't play together. They should try to build a team, not buy one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ryan Pollard said:


> Arsenal weren't ever winning the Champions League this year but they'll definitely be in the top three by the end of the season. They always are.


I'm allowed to have hope, aren't I


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sky reporting that the Huang guy doesn't want to buy Liverpool any longer....

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_6326319,00.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

That whole situation is totally mucked up.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't think Arsenal will make top 4 this year. They simply lack depth. Van Persie is good, but "glass-footed" (often injured), the Dane is unreliable, and there you go, no more strikers. Arshavin is more like a trequartista (except they don't play them in England). Fabregas is great, Nasri, Rosicky are acceptable, but the main pothole is the defence/goalkeeping. They've even let Gallas go, who kept his cool surrounded by youngsters.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

You're forgetting Chamakh. Also, Walcott can play up front if you need him to. I actually believe he's better suited for it.

I didn't wake up early enough to catch the Leeds/Millwall match. 

Gareth Bale running it at the Britannia this afternoon.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just wanted to come in here and calm John down... the 4th goal was beautiful but it's still Blackpool.     Welcome to the Prem Blackpool.... LOL

EDIT: Ok, that 5th goal was pretty specatular too. Wow.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Walcott hat trick.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, Chelsea just barely pulled out another one...    Man U has their work cut out for themselves with goal differential. Everton was in a fiesty game too today... some good football today.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

I know they were playing Chelsea, but Wigan were terrible. Martinez should be sacked soon but Whelan will stand behind him. Eighteen goals conceded without reply. This surely has to be a record.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Very pleased with the 6-nil win over 10-man Blackpool... hey, they beat Wigan 4-nil the week before, so how bad is Wigan, really? -10 now on goal difference. I hope Wigan seriously enjoys Championship next season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

We've already seen a 6-0 Arsenal win, a 6-0 Chelsea win, now a 6-0 NEWCASTLE win... anyone want to place bets on Man United scoring 10 on Fulham?


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Awful defending by United. Ten more minutes before stoppages. Come on you Reds!


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Own Goal opens his scoring account for the season and puts us back ahead. He's back to stake his claim after being the second top scorer at the club last season.  

BTW, I asked my Villa supporting mate if Ronald McDonald took over as their new manager. 6-0 to Newcastle is shocking.

Poor penalty, Nani.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Shite defending and Nani bottling the penalty cost us. The only good thing that comes from this is that it's one more point than we got at Fulham last season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Who wants to be Brede Hangeland right now? OG to put United ahead, then gets the cracking header to level. Absolute fantastic finish.

And it didn't go longer than 4 minutes. I was waiting for the referee to give another 4, since it being Fergie and all.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Gallas gone, it's official. ManUtd wasn't that impressive today (come on, Nani!), I would've liked to see them beaten by the usual Gera volley


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't much like Gallas, to be honest. But I do think his next stop in London after Tottenham is QPR.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nani is one of my favorite players but c'mon... that wasn't accurate AND it didn't have pace. It has to have at least one or the other.   Exciting game but we needed 3 for that game. Darn.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

How long does Roberto Martinez have before Dave Whelan fires him and blames him for everything wrong at Wigan.  The saddest thing I saw was the attendance.  It was really poor.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> How long does Roberto Martinez have before Dave Whelan fires him and blames him for everything wrong at Wigan. The saddest thing I saw was the attendance. It was really poor.


You mean all those fans disguised as empty seats


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Wigan always has poor attendance. It's more of a rugby town.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Ryan Pollard said:


> Wigan always has poor attendance. It's more of a rugby town.


I know, but it just looked bad at the weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Liverpool absolutely humbled today by Manchester City. Of course, Liverpool had to deal with the Mascherano situation, which probably distracted them to the point of annoyance. But well played by City (I will now proceed to gouge my eyeballs out with a screwdriver).

I don't think there is a single Liverpudlian alive who can remember the last time the Reds sat in 17th at any one time in their lives.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Liverpool absolutely humbled today by Manchester City. Of course, Liverpool had to deal with the Mascherano situation, which probably distracted them to the point of annoyance. But well played by City (I will now proceed to gouge my eyeballs out with a screwdriver).
> 
> I don't think there is a single Liverpudlian alive who can remember the last time the Reds sat in 17th at any one time in their lives.


i kind of think hodgson walked into liverpool as it began to burn. i think he should have stayed at fulham. i feel l'pool will finish mid table this year.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

I view Liverpool as a mid-table side at this point with game-raising potential against a big opponent or rival.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

What did we have today... eight Cupsets in the League Cup? Too bad none were televised.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Spurs dominating even without Defoe's hand ball... I don't think it was intentional, regardless... 

Newcastle, Everton and Fulham all move on to round three of the League Cup

No Gerrard or Torres tomorrow for Liverpool... do the Reds bow out of Europe? Not actually a bad thing at this point.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone should have... I dunno... stood by Crouch Nah, that would be crazy...  


Interested to see the Draw tomorrow!!! Thank goodness for Fox Soccer channel, carrying it LIVE.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, going to interrupt my editing to watch it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm happy with Arsenal's Champions League draw... I mean, how can I not? A trip to the Ukraine, Portugal and Serbia... feel bad for Spurs and Chelsea, though... Spurs need to beat Inter, Chelsea's going to Russia... I hope Abramovich packs the long underwear for the lads.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thoughts on Bob Bradley going to Villa?  I think it would be a mistake.  I think the US national team did well despite his coaching.  I think he crushes the player's natural instincts.  If someone from the MLS should go to the prem, i'd suggest Bruce Arena.  He's proved he's a soild coach.  I trully admire what he's done to turn LA around.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I think Man U got a pretty decent draw too...  


I think like you that Bradley is maybe not quite a good fit for the Prem but Landon on a Soccer Talk show the other day thought he would do really well. His coaching has not impressed me... Arena I do think is a great coach but I don't think he's going anywhere.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Maradona or Bradley... Maradona or Bradley...

Don't matter to me as long as they stink up the joint.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Bradley's stock will never be higher than it is now. He's going to try and cash in. I don't think he's a Premiership manager to be honest.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Bradley's tactics always seems to be: how can I suck the talent out these guys?

I think people are right, I don't think Arena will leave.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Man U was in form today... some awesome football.  Rooney's pass to Nani for goal #2 was beautiful and Berbatov's goal #3 was just magical.  He had to scoot back to give himself room for that scissor kick and man it was awesome! Rooney being back isn't just about his scoring but his passing and creativity are under-rated and his motor is great and I think gets the rest of the guys to run a little harder. He has his faults and let's his disdain for his teammates poor passes show too much but he helps in so many ways. He was back on defense so often covering up for Fletcher and Scholes who were up making runs.  I know West Ham is having it rough but they have more talent then how they are playing... either way i'm stoked with how the Devils played today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

International break... Euro Championship qualifying and African Cup of Nations start up....

Another year until World Cup Qualifying begins....


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Wait so long and anxiously for the Premiership to start again and now this bloody international break.  Wasn't the unnecessary friendly with Hungary bad enough? The only reason I watched that friendly was to celebrate my own sadness for what has become of England. Oh well, I'll back the boys regardless.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Deadline day.... I've been awake for 15 minutes, and I'm so glad the BBC site refreshes itself... 

Arsene, we need quality guarding the onion bag. Please sign a keeper...


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Asamoah Gyan arrived at Sunderland before anything has been made official. I knew the guy was moving after the World Cup.

Mascherano's move to Barcelona finally official.

Fitch - if Wenger could bring a keeper in who would you take: Given or Schwarzer?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd love Given, even though he's Cup-tied. He's Irish, he's class, he should have been at the World Cup... no, I'm not bitter about that. Really, I'm not. If we had Given, and maybe a tighter defense, we'd challenge for the Premiership, and quite possibly the FA Cup. I won't say we'd win -- obviously it looks like Chelsea wants to run away with the title, but it's only been three games -- but we'd certainly have a go. There's even speculation about Hugo Lloris from Lyon... he's not Cup-tied, so that's a possibility.

I'm not totally sold on Schwarzer: what would we do, give the lad a painkilling injection for his back before every match?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely gutted for the New England Revolution. Rubbish penalty -- not a goal scoring opportunity, ball was seven feet away -- puts them 1-nil down, Morelia gets another... New England pulls one back... then a Morelia player goes in studs up, no red card... then a cheating Morelia player dives, thankfully sees his second yellow... so if you're scoring at home, Morelia should be down to 9 at this point... ugh, just absolute rubbish officiating... the US-Slovenia game was better officiated... and I think if you know me, you know how I feel about US-Slovenia.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Defoe!!!!!   So glad that donkey Heskey retired from England.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Defoe obviously had an amazing game but Rooney was involved everywhere... he isn't scoring any goals right now but his playmaking and effect on the game is still in top form.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Rooney was the key. He had three assists to his name today and was allowed to drop back and do what he likes. An overall good performance from the lads. I think Hart should be locked on as England's #1.

Walcott didn't have a good performance. I think he needs to have an Arsenal shirt on these days.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So it seems Rooney CAN score... you know, off the pitch. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/09/05/my-life-is-shattered-coleen-is-going-to-leave-me-roo-to-pals-yesterday-115875-22538473/


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Ryan Pollard said:


> Rooney was the key. He had three assists to his name today and was allowed to drop back and do what he likes. An overall good performance from the lads. I think Hart should be locked on as England's #1.
> 
> Walcott didn't have a good performance. I think he needs to have an Arsenal shirt on these days.


My feeling has always been that Rooney's best position was to play the muscle behind the strikers. He scores a lot, but he missed a lot of his chances.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not too shocked about this off-the-pitch trouble for Rooney. I'm sure most the footballers out there have done it. 

I have a friend back in Manchester who met a bird this past summer at the 235. She claimed to have slept with Rooney and we both thought she was a lying slag. I believe this was after the World Cup and I remember laughing it off when he told me. He thought it was bollocks too, but she still seemed like a real tramp according to him. Two months later and look what happens.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have given up having some Hero worship for athletes and not just because at 34 i'm probably too old.   Bottom line is that money and/or power brings people throwing themselves at you and it doesn't matter if you're a world class athlete like Tiger or Rooney or the President of the United States like Clinton. It's sad though... I have a 5 year old and a 2 year old boy and I just prefer they not look up to atheletes like I used to as a kid because I don't want them to be let down.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I think these "scandals" of athletes are really overblown. They shouldn't care about their ethics off the pitch than off it. The media was bashing the "unprofessional" conduct of Rooney, Terry and co, forgetting that they are true leader on the pitch. Yet the "unprofessional" ethics on the pitch (like diving, spitting, etc) elicit no such smear campaign, or sometimes even praise (C. Ronaldo, Rijkaard, etc).

You say they send a wrong message to kids. Well, the shoveling of money and celebrity-like following doesn't do any favors either.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So we resume play this weekend... and Arsenal is down two players.... I don't count Bendtner in this, since he's rubbish.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Man U isn't televised...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Unless you have Fox Soccer Plus. The whole Saturday broadcast schedule was turned topsy turvy. Wankers.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Unless you have Fox Soccer Plus. The whole Saturday broadcast schedule was turned topsy turvy. Wankers.


No FSC Plus for Comcast out here by Sacramento. I already pay for the sports package to get FSC and Speed and some others. Going to be a good game too. Now i'm stuck watching Arsenal and you know they are no bloody good.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Go find a web stream. I'm not paying for sports packages, I don't even have cable. 

Fucking sickening game at the Goodison today. They peg one back and the lads in red stood around with their hands on their cocks as Everton grabbed an equaliser. Credit to Everton for the comeback, they simply wanted it more than we did. Too complacent in defence.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Now i'm stuck watching Arsenal and you know they are no bloody good.


Apparently you missed that 4-1 scoreline.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I wonder how the Arsenal will fare at Sunderland today... I won't be able to watch it live, though. Will catch a replay, hopefully.


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG that was sickening.  4 minutes of extra time, Sunderland with a corner as the 4 minutes expire, they take it and the ball gets cleared - I was expecting the ref to blow the whistle as soon as it was cleared...  but no, he lets it play on, and at 15 seconds past the 4 min of extra time, they get the ball back in and score.  I was sooooo pissed off!!!  Unbelievable.  My tips this weekend have taken a hammer blow.  

Michael

P.S.  My first post in this thread, and a gunners fan if you hadn't realised.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

United nearly blew it again but Berbatov is coming around, isn't he? That second goal was nothing short of magic. I haven't seen the Berba-haters anywhere today.

Chelsea destroying Blackpool.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryan Pollard said:


> United nearly blew it again but Berbatov is coming around, isn't he? That second goal was nothing short of magic. I haven't seen the Berba-haters anywhere today.


United was saved by Berbatov getting his hat trick, and that over his head shot was just friggen spectacular. Unbelievable goal... Still so frustrated that they allow 2 goals to make it a game... 2nd game ball to Nani for playing well in Velencia's abscence. And I like Berba and he obviously has talent, it's just that he usually only display's it if Rooney is out. That he did so well with Rooney in makes me happy...



> Chelsea destroying Blackpool.


I turned that off at like 1:30 min in...  I can't say how much I hate how that team scores...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

MmmmBalf said:


> OMG that was sickening. 4 minutes of extra time, Sunderland with a corner as the 4 minutes expire, they take it and the ball gets cleared - I was expecting the ref to blow the whistle as soon as it was cleared... but no, he lets it play on, and at 15 seconds past the 4 min of extra time, they get the ball back in and score. I was sooooo p*ssed off!!! Unbelievable. My tips this weekend have taken a hammer blow.
> 
> Michael
> 
> P.S. My first post in this thread, and a gunners fan if you hadn't realised.


Michael, I'm an Arsenal supporter, as well. But remember: It's a MINIMUM of four minutes...


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Michael, I'm an Arsenal supporter, as well. But remember: It's a MINIMUM of four minutes...


But Fergie Time and stuff.....


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Will Jermaine Beckford follow Bobby Zamora's career path.  Blow everyone away in the lower leagues, get snapped up for the prem, do poorly then slowly climb his way back to the top.  Thoughts?


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Will Jermaine Beckford follow Bobby Zamora's career path. Blow everyone away in the lower leagues, get snapped up for the prem, do poorly then slowly climb his way back to the top. Thoughts?


He has promise and I still feel it was a good move on Everton's half. It depends on how well and quick he adjusts to the higher level of competition. The level of training at Everton demands more than what he got at Leeds but it sounds like the coaches and supporters are behind him. He has the finish on him to score goals, it's not like he left it back at Elland Road and forgot how.

I don't think he'll exactly play out like Zamora because he has a better set-up around him compared to what Zamora had when he came to Tottenham, which was a mess at that time if I remember.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Who thinks Moyes will get the sack next month?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, let's hope Beckford doesn't end up like Jason Scotland...

I don't think Everton will let Moyes go.  He does suffer from good season/bad season syndrome.  It does seem it's a team without a striker.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it just me or was this past weekend Bizarro Premier League? Arsenal lost. Spurs lost. Liverpool fell behind, and so did Man United, before they drew. And Chelsea lost to football's version of the New York Yankees.


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Is it just me or was this past weekend Bizarro Premier League? Arsenal lost. Spurs lost. Liverpool fell behind, and so did Man United, before they drew. And Chelsea lost to football's version of the New York Yankees.


Not just you! I didn't get a single pick, and neither did a friend of mine. How 2 people can not pick a single result from 10 games is bizarre indeed! LOL

Michael


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess it has to happen... no one's perfect (except the 2003-04 Arsenal squad) :-D


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

No Van der Vaart for Spurs when they go to the San Siro in a couple of weeks... not good.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Man U looked so sloppy yesterday, but I guess the 3 points are what's important. Sir Alex is looking pretty smart when his 2 subs come right in and score in the last 5 mins. Rooney may not be scoring right now but his energy, creativity and passing were sorely missed yesterday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I got concerned following the BBC live text about United... and what the bloody h e double hockey sticks is up with Liverpool drawing with some rubbish club?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I got concerned following the BBC live text about United... and what the bloody h e double hockey sticks is up with Liverpool drawing with some rubbish club?


L'pool are just sad to watch these days...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You know your friends who just happen to be Liverpool supporters are losing their minds this season when the only match they can watch with their heads held high in the 2005 Champions League Final against AC Milan. Yes, reliving the glory days is all Liverpool fans have left.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Whenever you're bantering with a scouser, just tell them that it's not the 80's any more.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Ryan Pollard said:


> Whenever you're bantering with a scouser, just tell them that it's not the 80's any more.


teehee....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You know, I may be an Arsenal supporter... but I am excited about the prospects of the Red Sox' owners taking control at Liverpool. I mean think about it: preseason friendlies at Fenway Park. I'd get to see Premier League football in the USA! Granted the ticks would mean I don't eat for a month, but still.....


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

is it wrong to be this pleased to see hicks and gilette get their arse's handed to them?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Not at all, I'm just as happy!

And thus ends a sad time in not only the history of Liverpool Football Club, but in the Premier League itself.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

It's early days for the new Americans and Liverpool have a ways to go. At least they appear to be cleared of the debt, a financial position I wish we were in right now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ryan Pollard said:


> It's early days for the new Americans and Liverpool have a ways to go. At least they appear to be cleared of the debt, a financial position I wish we were in right now.


At least you're in the Top 4.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope not. Henry is a good owner.

Arsenal has Manchester City on Sunday. Hope the Gunners can knock the sand out of them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/p/portsmouth/9120108.stm

Just came through on the BBC... now if this could only happen to Manchester City.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

What is going on at ManU? I'm glad Rooney is back because even without his goal scoring his threat to score and playmaking and creativity are needed. But what was with asking out? Just to get the extra years on his deal? Or was he promised that the club would make some moves he wanted? They have been so disappointing up till now and then he gets hurt and is out 3 more weeks. Nani had some great moments in the Champions League game but Berba didn't even play at all... 

Jeez...


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/p/portsmouth/9120108.stm
> 
> Just came through on the BBC... now if this could only happen to Manchester City.


what a shame and mess.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> What is going on at ManU? I'm glad Rooney is back because even without his goal scoring his threat to score and playmaking and creativity are needed. But what was with asking out? Just to get the extra years on his deal? Or was he promised that the club would make some moves he wanted? They have been so disappointing up till now and then he gets hurt and is out 3 more weeks. Nani had some great moments in the Champions League game but Berba didn't even play at all...
> 
> Jeez...


More than likely it was the promises... but after going through contract BS in the media with American sports, why should any of this surprise any of us?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Thought I'd take you up on your offer John - I'm not an avid supporter but have started watching premier league and international matches of late (much to wife's annoyance I'm sure!). If anything I mainly follow Man United, and of course England 

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the party, Ian. Always glad to have more people to discuss football here.

I'm very pleased with Arsenal's 0-3 win at City today. The Gunners carried possession and did whatever they wanted against the 10-man Blues. Credit to Joe Hart on the peno save (to tell you the truth, I don't think it was a pen, but I'll take it wherever we can get it). Credit to Fabianski for the save at 90 to keep it 0-3. There are still issues: Chamahk, for instance, is way too tentative; we were led to believe that he was fabulous on the ball and he just hasn't shown that. Nice one-two between Arshavin and Nasri.

Time for midweek football.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

What a rollercoaster ride that Rooney business was. The day he signed, I was going to my class in the morning and reading The Sun on my mobile. The headline news made me smile, not so much because I was glad he was staying but because of how crazy football is. To make it even more surreal, they're handing 100m to Fergie in the transfer kit. Of course he's not spending it all and it's not like we're going to start bringing in Kaka, Benzema, whoever, but it still makes for an exciting January/summer.

I loved watching City get trounced on their own pitch. If you told me ten years ago that I would greatly enjoy a City 0-3 Arsenal result, I would have thought it was a sick joke.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Liverpool (Yeah, I know) and Crewe Alex fan here. Hi all.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome, Carl.

Ryan, that was pretty, wasn't it? :-D


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

It was, and it is one of the few things my Arsenal supporting friend and I can agree on.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Oooooooh, to be a Gooner.....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

League Cup down to 8:

Arsenal, Aston Villa, West Ham, Birmingham, Ipswich, Manchester United, West Brom and Wigan

Quarterfinal draw is Saturday.

Who does Ipswich get to knock off?


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

... Arsenal?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Heh, of course you'd say that, you little wanker. :-D


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryan Pollard said:


> ... Arsenal?


That's funny!!!


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

You asked, didn't you?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*Sighs*

I hoped you'd name one of the clubs who do not have fan representation on this board.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The League Cup quarter-final draw: 

Arsenal v Wigan
Birmingham v Aston Villa (crikey!!)
West Ham v Manchester United 
Ipswich v West Brom

Poor West Brom.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a feeling the Brummies clash was always going to happen.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

What is wrong with that Tottenham goalie      Nani was clearly fouled in the box and no call was given so the keeper picked it up then put it down to kick it to one of his players as if there had been a foul on Nani or something Huh? Then with the Ref just staring at the keeper with his hands out as if to say "what?" and Nani runs over and boots it in because it's a live ball, there was never a whistle blown. Why are the Tottenham players mad? Their keeper was just braindead or something....

And then they show another replay and you see that after Nani was fouled/not fouled he touched the ball but the ref never saw it because Nani was lying down in front of the ball so the keeper thinking there was a hand ball called he put it down to take a free kick which was never called for him. LOL... too funny. Maybe that's why the lineman raised his flag because Nani shouldn't have kicked the Tottenham free kick but it was never called a free kick.

Just crazy....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't get to see it, but I followed along on my BlackBerry. From what I understand, it was already 1-nil to United, so the three points were already theirs. The only thing that call does is hurt Tottenham's goal difference by 1. So what? They'll score nine against Wigan again.

(Another thing, why am I defending Tottenham? I must be sick.)


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

It was a referee blunder. Clattenburg and the linesman made a real headache for themselves. They could have given a penalty, called Nani for diving or handball or whatever was going on but didn't. A penalty would have been more suitable but Nani's reputation is getting to that of Ronaldo where the ref won't give it to him no matter what. It goes to show that diving might win a penalty but that sort of reputation hurts a player long-term on the British Isles.

Gomes screwed up in that you should always play to the whistle. He just assumed whatever and put the ball down. Nani was smart, looked at Clattenburg because if there had been a whistle he would have been booked for hitting it into the net. The linesman turned into a spastic and that's what made the confusion worse.

Liverpool go up 1-0. They haven't looked that much better than Bolton but they still have the individual quality to take three points.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And I believe that pulled them out of the relegation zone... I haven't looked at the table yet. 

Getting ready for midweek and another easy three points in the Champions League for Arsenal.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Getting ready for midweek and another easy three points in the Champions League for Arsenal.


Famous last words...


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi All

Great job by Man Utd. He didn't score (1 disallowed) but isn't Paul Scholes the business 

Ian


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi All
> 
> Great job by Man Utd. He didn't score (1 disallowed) but isn't Paul Scholes the business
> 
> Ian


Wasn't live here in the states...  I think Fox Soccer Channel is playing it at 5pm out here in Cali. At least I can watch knowing they won I guess.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry if I gave it away Archer - I didn't think. Will be more careful in future.

Ian


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Sorry if I gave it away Archer - I didn't think. Will be more careful in future.
> 
> Ian


No worries bro... I probably would have accidently seen it on ESPN.com or something. It's not like you spoiled the end of The Empire Strikes Back or something.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

That was a good game, nice to see some of the supporting players step up and contribute. First goals for Manu for a couple of guys. I know the Bursaspor isn't a great team but it was nice to see!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I was hoping to watch the Arsenal today, but I have to cover a couple of games instead. $100 day, can't turn it down.

Big victories by United and Spurs.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

I must say that Spurs are a very fun team to watch. They're a club I respect and I have always liked Redknapp. I remember when people laughed at me a few years back when I said I wanted Redknapp for England manager. Now look, it's not such a dumb idea any more, is it?  

Does Gareth Bale keep his form up all season? He's a winger with a lot of stamina and ability. If he can stay fit, I don't see why not.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Real just scored the equaliser at the San Siro. Jose's celebration.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryan Pollard said:


> Real just scored the equaliser at the San Siro. Jose's celebration.


How heartbreaking for Milan... just brutal. Especially after Inzaghi had two great opportunistic goals. The crowd was so deadly quiet after that last goal.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Another great night of Champions League footie. The red button on my sky remote is just about worn out - maybe multiple screens are required.

Ian


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Shame the gunners lost, but we still hold the record for most goals in the first 3 games. 

We need to beat 16 over the 6 games to knock Man Utd off their sacred perch!! lol

Mel


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

For Jon Fitch:  Twellman retires.  A player with so much potential that would be sadly known as a "sicknote" back in the old country.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Si, 

That's all he'll ever be: Potential. I don't think he had any international call ups. It's a shame; he was a good goal scorer for New England.

I think it's going to be a long time before the Revs can compete in MLS.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Except it's the MLS, anyone can turn it around with just a few key signings.  Look at San Jose this year compared to last year.  They turned it around with only a couple key signings (Wondolowski, Geovanni, Busch).  Heck, look at Colorado... they missed the playoffs three years in a row and kept their base intact then added Wynne and Larentowicz at the cost of a couple fringe players and draft picks and now they're hosting a semi-final in the playoffs!

I saw the Bolton-Spurs game saturday, Bolton looked good for most of the game. Wasn't Holden's best performance, not bad, just didn't really see the ball much.  But I do like how quickly he gets back on defense--that is something he needed to work on to make the move to center-mid and he seems to be working on all the right stuff now.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Twellman actually made 20 appearances for the National team and scored 5 goals... I think his last significant contribution came in the 2007 gold cup, where he scored in a lopsided group play victory over El Salvador.

Oh, a side note to Taylor Twellman, he has agreed to donate his brain to science after his death so they can study concussion effects and such.  Wow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw that. Impressive.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

BBC reporting that Hull City have been taken over.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/h/hull_city/9175197.stm?utm_source=twitterfeeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thoughts on the games today? Fulham have a chance to get 3 more points from Chelsea I hope so...  And a HUGE game in Machester. Who knows what Man U team shows up.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Arsenal with a big three points, United and Citeh level. Liverpool level. Chelsea... well, Chelsea's Chelsea.

No matches that really tempt the palate this weekend, but Villa-United should be OK.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

After the build up I was really disappointed with the UTD v City game - neither team wanted to lose!

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

That happens though, Ian. The media hype the games, and then there is the occasional let-down. I think City needed the three points more than United did, though; the three would have put City closer to the top instead of just languishing in fourth.

(And I'm an Arsenal fan saying that. I need booze.)


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

MLS Semifinals this weekend!  Let's go Rapids!

It will be interesting to see if the Galaxy pull it off and wind up again in the final against a surprise "team of destiny."


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

What a crazy game at Villa... I was so pissed at how Man U was playing. And heck, it should have been 4-0 with two shots off the post. But right when the announcers said that Villa should be careful United FINALLY started playing with some energy and passion and brought it square and just attacked Villa to the end. Man U can't lose... but they sure as hell can't win away from Old Trafford.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm liking the view from second place....


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sunderland!!!!!!!!   At Chelsea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   And -3 for goal differential!!!!!!!   


And we're only a point behind you John, relax.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw that and I had to give a whelp!

Yeah, but still... one point could grow after we deposit Spurs aside.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, and Dallas-Colorado for MLS Cup 2010. Don't think anyone saw that coming. Well, anyone east of the Mississippi. MLS does the whole playoff thing wrong. They put western conference teams in with the eastern conference teams and call a western conference team the eastern conference champions. Kinda confusing, if you ask me.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Oh, and Dallas-Colorado for MLS Cup 2010. Don't think anyone saw that coming. Well, anyone east of the Mississippi. MLS does the whole playoff thing wrong. They put western conference teams in with the eastern conference teams and call a western conference team the eastern conference champions. Kinda confusing, if you ask me.


Well i'm in Sacramento and go to the Earthquakes once in a while and they are in the "Eastern Conf" but they are like 200 miles WEST of Los Angeles and yet the Galaxy is in the "Western Conf". Ummm. 

I was shocked to see the Galaxy just be so poor on defense, just completely not marking at times. Earthquakes vs. Galaxy would have been awesome for me personally. But Dallas and Colorado?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I say do away with the conference BS and just play your two matches against each team, then play your domestic cup schedule like they do in England, and use the proper footballing table. It would be nice if US Soccer could get an FA Cup-type competition going; the US Open Cup is more of a League Cup format, if I understand it, since it is only geared toward the top X levels of the pro game in the States.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I say do away with the conference BS and just play your two matches against each team, then play your domestic cup schedule like they do in England, and use the proper footballing table.


I agree actually, but EVERY other sport here in the States is conference based. When I explain to my freinds that if you are one of the last 4 teams in the league that you are kicked out and replaced by the 4 best in the league beneath you their eyes pop out of their sockets. I think it's FANTASTIC because you can't tank a season to get better draft picks which happens all the friggen time in the NBA, NFL, etc,. And with the point system it rewards you for not giving up in a game because like Man U coming back to tie it up at the end kept the other team from getting 2 more points and you got yourself a point. That's huge!  Alas, it probably won't happen...


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> It would be nice if US Soccer could get an FA Cup-type competition going; the US Open Cup is more of a League Cup format, if I understand it, since it is only geared toward the top X levels of the pro game in the States.


I know the Open Cup actually has teams from several levels, probably as many as we'd realistically want. It's officially 5 levels but I'm pretty sure there are a couple sub-branches to those levels.

ANYWAY, I'm very glad to see my Rapids won the semifinal (notice I don't call it a conference final) and are on their way to the final. For the purists out there, take heart that next year Dallas and Colorado will be in different conferences as Dallas and Houston are going to be shipped to the Eastern Conference to make room for Vancouver and Portland.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Playoffs are a joke. It kind of renders the regular season pointless, doesn't it?

Talking points from today:

- United have paid off £220m but nobody really knows where the money came from.

- Stevenage have knocked MK Dons out of the FA Cup on penalties. The highly anticipated MK Dons v. Wimbledon match is now a dead idea. The good news is that MK Dons are knocked out and at least Wimbledon are still in it. Don't forget a certain FC United of Manchester.    I know it's been over a week but did anybody else catch the Rochdale/FCUM highlights? What a cracking atmosphere.

- Alex has been put out for two months, and John Terry is suppose to be hit with an injury as well. 

- Robert Pires is signing with Aston Villa on a free.

- Adam Johnson issued a quit warning to Mancini. Robby Manc is a proper mong. I don't see him lasting after the negative bollocks he pulled in the derby and now he could potentially push one of the best attacking threats in England out of the door. City are nothing but a £300m Stoke City.

- England v. France tomorrow. Did this one creep up or what? I'm not ready for international football right now. I also noticed that Argentina v. Brazil is tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So is USA-South Africa. I'll watch that one before switching the England-France.

Ryan, if the playoffs are a joke, then why, praytell, do they do it in Championship, League One, and League Two? Same thing, I think. Makes the other 36 matches they played kinda pointless.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

I never knew exactly why they have playoffs in those cases to be honest, but the mentality and approach around them are different if one were to compare them to the MLS/standard American format. I don't like the idea that a team could have a great regular season and top the league in convincing fashion, then have it all forgotten should they stumble in the playoffs.

It also takes weight off of the regular season games. I can live with the idea if there are only two or four clubs in the playoff and it's harder for teams to get in. It's the idea of letting everyone in that ruins the occasion and also turns it more into an issue of luck and current form.

It isn't so much a problem in MLS compared to some of the other North American sporting leagues. To be far, I don't get much of a chance to follow MLS that well. I end up following the LOI more during those months, so I can't really say, "I don't watch much MLS because it's rubbish."


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Not watching the games... following along online. 

England looking like rubbish... or are they making France look like world champions? Don't understand it... I mean, the World Cup ended four months ago, right?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

No John, you were right first time - England were rubbish!!!  

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And a nice win for the Americans... they sent a group of kids out there against a first-team Bafana Bafana and a 17-year-old (nearly 1 makes his international bow and scores his first international goal. And it wasn't a bad goal, neither.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And Ian, I really thought England were going to stick it to the supporters that left with 10 minutes remaining and bring the match to level terms. But then I remembered... it's England.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

The French passing approach worked. The English approach of hitting the ball over Carrol's head, not so much.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ryan Pollard said:


> The French passing approach worked. The English approach of hitting the ball over Carrol's head, not so much.


I wonder where that approach was in South Africa. Apparently the Irish rubbed the leprechaun a bit. :-D

(And if you don't think I'm still taking great glee in that, well, you don't know me well enough yet. :-D)


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John, do we need to call a suicide prevention or crisis hotline for you?   3 second half goals to Tottenham? Yikes... That hand ball was just amazingly stupid. Was an exciting game to watch though... Maybe your view from second place won't last long?   




BTW, I honestly don't know if you're really upset and if you are then i'm sorry for teasing you. I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My Facebook statuses this morning:

It's North London Derby time!! And Thierry is in the house! Come on, you Gunners! Send those Yids back to the poor side with a defeat! 

1-nil to the Arsenal! 1-nil to the Arsenal! 1-nil to the Arsenal! 1-nil to the Arsenal! What a goal!

Outstanding. 2-nil.

It's not too early to drink, is it? 2-1 to the Arsenal. Mark that bloody Welshman!

Seriously Fabregas? Seriously? Are you (expletive) kidding me? Ugh.

(It should be noted that on Twitter, I said something about Spaniards. I usually reserve that for the French.)

I've officially swallowed my tongue. This is disgraceful.

I just can't speak. I'm absolutely gutted right now. That was just a horrid second half. A textbook definition of sucking it up. Arsenal don't deserve anything right now. Not even Johnstone Paint. I'm serious. We looked like an (expletive) League Two side out there.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't even know if I should bother watching Arsenal in the morning or if I should take the opportunity to sleep in.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I don't even know if I should bother watching Arsenal in the morning or if I should take the opportunity to sleep in.


I've only caught the second half but it's been a fun game... I wish ManU was on ESPN in HD and not FSC in regular TV. Better take advantage of that!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I chose to sleep in. And right now we have four FA Cup second-round replays. Third-round draw is tomorrow.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I'm liking the view from second place....


It's not as nice as the view from the top. 

Thanks Chelsea for tanking lately...  Berba was amazing Saturday! I kept calling my wife in and she was like they didn't score again did they? lol... Nani did well too on the set up for Berbatov and then his own goal was brilliant. About time they got a lead and not only didn't let it slip away for a tie but actually built on it and buried the team.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

FA Cup third round draw:

Burnley v Port Vale
Coventry v Crystal Palace
Bristol City v Sheffield Wednesday
Fulham v Peterborough
Doncaster v Wolves
Brighton or FC United of Manchester v Portsmouth
Huddersfield v Dover Athletic
Crawley Town or Swindon v Derby
West Ham v Barnsley
Reading v West Brom
Arsenal v Leeds
Sheffield Utd v Aston Villa
Leicester v Man City
Bolton v York
Blackburn v QPR
Swansea v Colchester
Wycombe v Hereford or Lincoln
Stevenage v Newcastle
Burton Albion v Middlesbrough
Millwall v Birmingham
Southampton v Blackpool
Watford v Hartlepool or Yeovil
Chelsea v Ipswich
Sunderland v Notts County or Bournemouth
Scunthorpe v Everton
Man Utd v Liverpool
Hull v Wigan
Stoke v Cardiff
Tottenham v Charlton or Luton
Preston v Nottingham Forest
Norwich v Droylsden or Leyton Orient
Torquay v Carlisle

The Liverpool-United and Arsenal-Leeds matchups are really the only two I want to see.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't believe I missed United scoring seven goals!!!!!! That's Christmas shopping with the wife for you!!

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> I can't believe I missed United scoring seven goals!!!!!! That's Christmas shopping with the wife for you!!
> 
> Ian


I missed four Arsenal goals Saturday morning. That's sleeping in for you. 

JFV


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

So there's the question. What would you rather be doing - Christmas shopping or sleeping in 

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Definitely sleeping in.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

League Cup semis:

Arsenal v. Ipswich, first leg at Ipswich
Birmingham v. West Ham, first leg at West Ham

First Leg: 10 Jan
Second Leg: 24 Jan

During the post-match euphoria of Birmingham 2-1 Villa, Birmingham fans stormed the pitch and taunted Villa fans. Saw this on the BBC live text: "I'm sure the scenes at St Andrew's are exactly the sort the England bid team wanted to avoid the day before the 2018 FIFA World Cup host vote."


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John, i'm a little shocked you didn't respond to my little dig about the Red Devils finally getting on top.  


And I went Christmas shopping at 3am for the wife.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> John, i'm a little shocked you didn't respond to my little dig about the Red Devils finally getting on top.
> 
> And I went Christmas shopping at 3am for the wife.


No need to respond. 

When I had a full-time job as the sports editor of a newspaper on the other side of my county, I worked late on Thanksgiving so I could have a three-day weekend. I left the paper at 12:30 a.m. Friday and got to Worcester at about 1 a.m. I looked over at the mall parking lot.... place was jammed. AT 1 FREAKING A.M.!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm truly gutted right now. Russia 2018 is fine with me... wanted England, but its going to my girlfriend -- hopefully by 2018 my wife's -- homeland. 

But Qatar? Seriously? Bring sunscreen, folks. Lots of it.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm absolutely gutted.  I just keep thinking what WC 2022 could have meant for the US, for the MLS, and for soccer in America.  In one move FIFA pissed off England, the US, and China (who wanted to bid for 2026 but are now not eligible as you can't have two on same continent in 8 years time).  Way to screw over the two largest emerging markets for soccer and the homeland of the sport.

Russia for 2018 will be too expensive/complicated for me to go to, Qatar is a freaking joke for 2022.  3rd largest city in Qatar has 30,000 people in it.  About 40 US states have a larger population that Qatar and more hotel rooms.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Qatar? This is a country which had to clarify that Isreal would be allowed to come if it qualifies... not to mention the heat and the fact that it is about the size of Conneticut... Wow...


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

2018     sums it up

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I think Rory summed it up pretty good.

But here's what sums it up even better: Qatar will be out after the group stages with a goal difference of at least -15, and I hope hopehopehopehope that the USA are in Group A that year so we can utterly thrash them for at least 7 of those goals.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a little surprised by the 2018 & 2022 World Cups.  England screwed the pooch--2 votes tells you they took personally, especially when you factor in that the Beligum bid got more votes.  Qatar seems like FIFA wanted to do an Arab nation WC.  The same way they were hell bent on an African one.  To paraphrase Burn Notice, "FIFA, a bunch of bitchy little girls."


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I kinda get Russia... that doesn't seem nearly as bad of a choice compared to Qatar. Right?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I have no problem with the Russians winning; will be a nice vacation for me and the missus. 

Although with Roman involved, I wonder what bribes/threats were carried out.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/sport/football/manchester_city/s/1388095_pictures_mario_balotelli_and_jerome_boateng_clash_in_city_training


It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas....


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

After the dust has settled, i think the russians winning it is a good choice and as much as i'd like to see the world cup in england, i don't think england had the best bid, so many of the stadiums are too small or are too old or aren't in great locales for traveling fans.  I think all the the FIFA bashing by the British press is only going to further hurt the country down the line.

my personal feeling is that FIFA annoy me a little bit.  I have no problem with them wanting to expand the game and take it to new venues, but i wish FIFA would say, we won't one in the Middle East, Middle East nations only submit.  It just wastes everyone's time to bid if there's no real chance of them winning.  I hope Qatar can pull it off the sport's sake.  I know expanding the game is FIFA's key aim and I think the US would have been a good choice, because the game has grown so much and a world cup would really help the game here.  The only downside i can see with the Qatar WC is what will happen to all the stadiums after the cup.  there'll be a bunch of world class stadiums and no equivilent league to need them.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Qatar said they would dismantle some of the stadiums and give them to other countries but still it doesn't make sense. For it to be succesful there they will need to like double and triple their population for the Cup. Where will they get the water, do what with the trash, do with hotels after the Cup? If anything hold some qualifying games there and see how it goes.

In the defense of the US getting it and adding to what SimonWood said about the game growing here is that 2 years after WC here in 94 we created the MLS and it's doing pretty good and has grown the fan base. Heck, I drove 2 hours to go watch the EarthQuakes play in San Jose and it was awesome. I would drive to go see the World Cup here for sure.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Where will they get the water?


I'll answer that in my August release. :-D


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I'll answer that in my August release. :-D


Do I get any commission for setting that up?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Do I get any commission for setting that up?


No, I had the idea in August. 

http://espn.go.com/sports/soccer/news/_/id/5879638/us-soccer-member-fifa-chuck-blazer-says-politics-were-play?campaign=rss&source=BOSTONHeadlines&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I just discovered what the Qatar National Football Team consists of....

Tusken Raiders!

And yes, it means banthas will be used as rapid transit between stadiums.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I just discovered what the Qatar National Football Team consists of....
> 
> Tusken Raiders!
> 
> And yes, it means banthas will be used as rapid transit between stadiums.


There is no fan...errr... dork stronger in the force then me and my kids. Heck my 2 year olds 3rd word was Yoda.  I will now have to support Qatar if this is true! Although I will not follow their single line of Bantha's to hide their numbers for fear of Bantha PooDoo, just common sense. If you score early you have a chance because they are easily startled but they will soon come back and in greater numbers.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

RorySM said:


> I'm absolutely gutted. I just keep thinking what WC 2022 could have meant for the US, for the MLS, and for soccer in America. In one move FIFA p*ssed off England, the US, and China (who wanted to bid for 2026 but are now not eligible as you can't have two on same continent in 8 years time). Way to screw over the two largest emerging markets for soccer and the homeland of the sport.
> 
> Russia for 2018 will be too expensive/complicated for me to go to, Qatar is a freaking joke for 2022. 3rd largest city in Qatar has 30,000 people in it. About 40 US states have a larger population that Qatar and more hotel rooms.


100% agreement. Having USA on the schedule to host the World Cup could have set Soccer (world football) up as a true Major League in the U.S. and not just a Minor League sport, like it is now despite the hordes of kids who play it.

No. The Powers deemed it far more important that USA get snubbed and Russia and Qatar host.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the thread, John.

Oh, and for anyone who is interested.... We are top of the taaaaaaaaaaaable, we are top of the taaaaaaaaable, we are top of the taaaaaaaaaable!!!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Welcome to the thread, John.
> 
> Oh, and for anyone who is interested.... We are top of the taaaaaaaaaaaable, we are top of the taaaaaaaaable, we are top of the taaaaaaaaaable!!!


Oh jeez... is that because there a certain other team that was unable to play today?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

There's another team worth rooting for other than Arsenal?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

You are John - just watched the match - could have gone either way but well done I suppose - mind you, United didn't play so watch this space!

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Now I'm just concerned for Wednesday. Need a full three points, I believe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

West Brom playing for Europe? Could it be Big win over Newcastle today.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Welcome to the thread, John.


Thanks John. Up until this year I was pretty active on the Premiership. But son when to college this year;now plays for their club team. Went to Nationals just last month where they cracked the sweet 16 but got stopped 1-0 there.

Anyway, my son likes Man U a lot. I kinda liked watching Peter Crouch when I could but since he left Liverpool a while back I've lost tabs on him.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

john_a_karr said:


> Anyway, my son likes Man U a lot.


You are obviously a great father...  my son chose #10 for his Under-6 team for Rooney! And when he scored one of his goals this year he came up to me and said Rooney would have kicked it harder, lol. He led his team in goals this year, so obviously he was playing like Rooney LAST year.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> Qatar said they would dismantle some of the stadiums and give them to other countries but still it doesn't make sense. For it to be succesful there they will need to like double and triple their population for the Cup. Where will they get the water, do what with the trash, do with hotels after the Cup? If anything hold some qualifying games there and see how it goes.
> 
> In the defense of the US getting it and adding to what SimonWood said about the game growing here is that 2 years after WC here in 94 we created the MLS and it's doing pretty good and has grown the fan base. Heck, I drove 2 hours to go watch the EarthQuakes play in San Jose and it was awesome. I would drive to go see the World Cup here for sure.


Hey Archer531,

I go to Quakes games and drive about 2hrs. Where are you in the world?


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> You are obviously a great father...  my son chose #10 for his Under-6 team for Rooney! And when he scored one of his goals this year he came up to me and said Rooney would have kicked it harder, lol. He led his team in goals this year, so obviously he was playing like Rooney LAST year.


lol. Congrats to your boy! My son's favorite is Rooney too, though he liked Ronaldo and Tevez a bunch too.

U-6 ... ah, I remember those days. Not having to travel up and down the region, spending the nights in motels, freezing/baking/getting wet in the weather. Well, you likely contend with the weather.

Still, soccer's a great sport for kids to be involved in.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Hey Archer531,
> 
> I go to Quakes games and drive about 2hrs. Where are you in the world?


I am in Roseville, about 15 miles outside of Sacramento. I'm guessing you're somewhere near by too...

And John, i'm not sure where you live but Sacramento has no danger of freezing and little chance of getting wet although it is raining today. The heat is an issue but it could be worse... I mean Uniteds game was called off because it was like 6 below or something... heck today it's raining and still like 60 degrees, lol.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Archer, I used to live in Sac.  I live in the east bay between Orinda and Richmond.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*sighs*

Sucks being on the east coast. Oh, well... I think I want to start attending more Revolution matches.

Hell, I don't attend ANY Revolution matches.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow... Newcastle just fired their coach.  I wonder what they have lined up?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Archer, let me know the next time you're planning to go to a game.  

I've heard rumors that Chris Hughton at Newcastle was on a crappy pay deal and now his contract is ending that they didn't want to pay him anymore...that's the rumor.  How about Chris Hughton now replacing Grant at West Ham...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It's Mike Ashley... kinda easy to figure out.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The question is, though... which Martin takes over on Tyneside? Martin Jol, who left Ajax today, or Martin O'Neill?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> The question is, though... which Martin takes over on Tyneside? Martin Jol, who left Ajax today, or Martin O'Neill?


jol, but i don't know why he'd want the job.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Saw the highlight half hour from Fox Soccer Channel last night. Looks like Chelsea ain't rolling over everybody like used to. And who is the Nari dude? He did some serious damage to the opposition last week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

john_a_karr said:


> Saw the highlight half hour from Fox Soccer Channel last night. Looks like Chelsea ain't rolling over everybody like used to.


Chelsea's playing like a bunch o' overpaid girls.

Which is exactly what they are.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Chelsea's playing like a bunch o' overpaid girls.
> 
> Which is exactly what they are.


Quoted for truth. 

How did United only score 1 goal today? Was that a record for missed opportunities?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> How did United only score 1 goal today? Was that a record for missed opportunities?


I didn't get to watch the match and I haven't read the report on the Beeb yet. Just getting ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dear Lord,

I know we don't talk much and I know you don't get involved in sports, but please, if you grant me any Christmas wish other than somehow allowing a Kindle to fall into my hands, I'd like Arsenal to advance to the Champions League knock-out stages. Please.

John


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Does Arsenal need an outright win to advance?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

they need to win to be sure...


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> they need to win to be sure...


After posting that I decided to actually check ESPN.com and find out.  I think i'll watch that game after all.... although I really wish I could go watch Monday's game with JFV, that would be a great game to see with a friend who roots for the other team. Going to be a great game!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> After posting that I decided to actually check ESPN.com and find out.  I think i'll watch that game after all.... although I really wish I could go watch Monday's game with JFV, that would be a great game to see with a friend who roots for the other team. Going to be a great game!!!


Not even looking ahead to Monday. It's all about today.

COME ON ARSENAL, COME ON ARSENAL, COME ON ARSENAL!!!!!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Not even looking ahead to Monday. It's all about today.


Sorry my team already advanced to the next stage at the top of their group. My apologies.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John, and you were worried about Arsenal.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Alan Pardew?  Seriously?  Looking at his last few jobs I'm not sure he could keep his pants up let alone keep Newcastle up.

As for the Arsenal fans... you'd better start praying/bribing early because the round of 16 draw could be BRUTAL for you!  Shalke, Real Madrid, Bayern Munich, Barcelona, ...pick your poison!  (I can practically hear you guys praying "Shalke, Shalke, please let it be Shalke"

Great to see some soccer fans finding this board.  Do you guys out in Cali ever go to San Jose games?  Rapids fan in Kentucky here, so I don't want to hear any excuses about how long it takes to get to the stadium!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> John, and you were worried about Arsenal.


It was worrisome for about half an hour... and then that smidge of time after the Partizan goal.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> It was worrisome for about half an hour... and then that smidge of time after the Partizan goal.


And I don't want to hear about how easily Nani goes down on Monday after seeing your guy flailing around in the Penalty Box, lol...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> And I don't want to hear about how easily Nani goes down on Monday after seeing your guy flailing around in the Penalty Box, lol...


lol, I don't complain about stuff like that... I know it's part of the sport.

And for the record, RVP got wailed on as he went down. Just saying.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Staunch Spurs fan here (stop laughing at the back!), JFV directed me here.

Very nervous about the game on Sunday - you know that Chelski will decide to pick that game to get their season back on track.

On a slightly different note, I feel very sorry for Chrissy Hughton. Treat disgracefully (and for once we can't blame the toon army).

@Mike Ashley - seriously, Pardew? What were you thinking man? You must really want that parachute payment....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the party, Riddler. Glad to have you here. 

Is it next friday yet? I want to see which top European team will get laid to the wayside by the Gunners.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Besides Alan Pardew and Mike Ashley, I don't think anyone thinks this is a good idea. I hope we're all proved wrong.

It's about time someone calls out this crybaby. Claus Bo Larsen names Ronaldo 'most annoying player' - ESPN Soccernet http://es.pn/hJkqjb


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

WHAT A BLOCK!!!  After getting screwed on that horrible Penalty in the box the Tottenham Kepper just stuffs Drogba!!! Beautiful! Even Drogba's goal was more a gift by the keeper trying to block it up and not down or to a side... at least it kept Chelsea from getting 3 points. How exciting was that finish?!?!


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Drogba got stuffed? That doesn't happen much. I'll have to look for it on the highlights show.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> WHAT A BLOCK!!!  After getting screwed on that horrible Penalty in the box the Tottenham Kepper just stuffs Drogba!!! Beautiful! Even Drogba's goal was more a gift by the keeper trying to block it up and not down or to a side... at least it kept Chelsea from getting 3 points. How exciting was that finish?!?!


Exactly. Ramires was in an offside position when the ball was played to him, and Dean should not have pointed to the spot. This is what the League pays the sideline officials for, and is another call for officials behind the net.

To be honest, I don't think the sideline officials did a good job in the latter stages of the match today.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Exactly. Ramires was in an offside position when the ball was played to him, and Dean should not have pointed to the spot. This is what the League pays the sideline officials for, and is another call for officials behind the net.
> 
> To be honest, I don't think the sideline officials did a good job in the latter stages of the match today.


And the goalie should have a right to at the ball coming toward him.

I remember when I was a referee for High School games like 15 years ago that the Center official would tell me to just let him call everything and just do off-sides and out of bounds. When i was in the center I always told the sideline guys to wave the flag if they see something I don't, that's what they are there for. I had a player when the center turned and ran off just elbow another kid in the stomach and I waved my flag to get his attention and he lectured me later. I like to see in a lot of the European leagues where the sideline officials are more involved and consulted but today they were not good like you said.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hopefully they are on their games tomorrow. Huge match, this side of Boxing Day.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Gahhhh so annoying.

How GOmes managed to miss a ball that was hit straight at him?

Never mind the fact that Drogba hand-balled it and fouled Dawson in the process.

And how many times did Bale have to be hacked down before he got a free-kick? Stupid, appaling refereeing.

(and just to prove I'm not totally biased, our goal was offside too)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Gahhhh so annoying.
> 
> How GOmes managed to miss a ball that was hit straight at him?
> 
> ...


I KNEW I saw Drogba hand-ball it! And no to Pavyluchanko being offside; he was clearly in an onside position; he had both the defender and Cech beat on the shot.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

this is turning out to be the weirdest year in the prem.  the top 4 aren't running away with it and the minnoes are catching up.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I KNEW I saw Drogba hand-ball it! And no to Pavyluchanko being offside; he was clearly in an onside position; he had both the defender and Cech beat on the shot.


Pav wasn't, but Defoe was when he got the ball before laying it off to Pav.

Anyway Chelski are awful so should automatically give the opposition team a 2-0 headstart.

Shame about L'arse losing to ManU though.....no really, I mean it...


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

It was a pretty good game yesterday... I took the boys to the snow and had to watch it last night. Park's header was great, to be able to get that deflection at the last possible second was awesome. I can't believe Rooney blasted that PK!!!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I can - hasn't he missed his last 4 pens or something like that?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

i just think that run up is so unstable to placing an accurate kick.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> i just think that run up is so unstable to placing an accurate kick.


Ya, he acts like he is being targeted by snipers just getting to the ball.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> I can - hasn't he missed his last 4 pens or something like that?


He scored at Ibrox from the spot a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

He ran like Collen was chasing him with an axe!

It's so weird that Man U is still the default team to beat despite not really adding much to the team the last two years.

Wondering if City can hold on to a top four spot or if they'll lose the plot once the January window is open.

Any thoughts on the Donovan to Fulham rumours?  I would rather see him at Bolton or Newcastly pushing for a top four or Europa spot than trying to keep Fulham up (although I'd understand if he wanted to return to Everton).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

RorySM said:


> He ran like Collen was chasing him with an axe!
> 
> It's so weird that Man U is still the default team to beat despite not really adding much to the team the last two years.
> 
> ...


I think City have already lost the plot. The bust-up in training two weeks ago, Tevez wanting out. It's only a matter of time before the owners give Mancini the sack; remember, they gave Hughes the sack and he was in seventh. If he can't control the squad and keep the tempers from flaring, AND trying to keep everyone happy with adequate playing time (not enough space on the pitch for that many high-priced players), he'll get the sack.

Landon should go back to Everton.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I know that for most teams you'd think the end is nigh if they were going through what City is going through.  However, money is not an option.  Sure Tevez and the three discontented former stars he displaced all want to go somewhere else, but if they can replace Robinho with Adebayor, and Adebayor with Tevez, I'm not sure why we don't just realize they can replace Tevez with someone else.  Maybe Liverpool's new owners can finance part of a new stadium with what City would pay for Torres, or could Spurs really turn down 60 Mil for Bale?

It's not right, it's not normal, but with City it really is possible.  It's like me playing Fifa on manager mode... I just keep buying better and better players.

As for a coach, I wonder who would replace Mancini?  I agree that Hughes was fired prematurely but they quickly found a bigger name.  I bet Benitiz would have loved to coach at City, but I'm sure City could do better now!

As for the league title, I think it's advantage City in some ways.  They're the only ones who don't have to worry about Champions league games this Feb.  Perhaps if City could lose out in the Europa league it would be for the best?


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

MLS news...

I can't believe that LA traded Bowen to Chivas.  Bowen was a young star in waiting and they tossed him aside to clear cap space for Jaun Pablo Angel.  Yeah, JPA has a couple decent years left in him, but Bowen is probably the US's number 3 option at forward for the deepest U-20 team the US has ever seen. 

On an odd note, the deal includes the rider that if Bowen is sold on then LA gets half the money.  That means in order for him to be sold the MLS has to agree to the deal AND Chivas has to like the prospect of getting half of the money they're entitled too.  Something tells me this pretty much locks Bowen into the MLS for years and years to come as I can't imagine Chivas wanting to depart with him for half of whatever the MLS gives to the teams for a player transfer.

He's a good pickup for a Chivas team that really needs to start building for the future.  In fact, they have some young talent on that team already (Braun, Flores) so it's kind of weird to see them continue their young pickups). Perhaps it's even odder that they have made such a move despite not having a coach or a full front office following some firings this week!


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

You know, the Bowen trade had me go back and look at the U-20 team for 2007, a very talented group that beat Brazil but got shocked by Austria in the semis at that World Cup (or maybe it was quarters?).

Interesting to see what players from 2007 didn't quite pan out and who did:

GK's--it's probably too early to judge GK's, Seitz has seen some playing time but Philly didn't bother to hang on to him and isn't Perk pretty much out of the MLS already?

Def-  Only Sturgis and Tim Ward are worthy of mentioning as MLS players.  Add to that Anthony Wallace who was listed as a Mid for the 2007 U20 WC and who found some serious minutes with Colorado after being traded there (specifically his long passes out of the backfield were useful)

Mid-- Bradley of course is a star. Dax McCarty is a solid MLS starter with potential.  There were three near-misses who went abroad and lost their way (Adu, Arguez, Szetela).

Forward--Jozy Altidore (who despite his faults is a starter for the full USMNT), Robbie Rogers who is a MLS star that has the misfortune of now being a midfielder in the deepest USMNT midfield pool we've ever seen, the near misses of Zizzo  and Ferrari.  Akpan stayed in college at Harvard too long and didn't play many minutes once he was drafted late by the Rapids.

Supposing all these players made up an MLS team, I'd say they were one that could actually put up a ton of goals (and ship a ton too!).  

Comparing them to the current U-20's, I'd say we expect the new crew to produce a lot better defenders (Agbossemonde, Garza) and more solid forwards (Agudelo, Salgado, Bowen, McInerney)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The US needs to develop its youth programs up to international standards in order to compete. Sure, we've drawn against England and Italy at the last two World Cups.... but look who we've lost to. The USMNT is the proverbial take two steps forward, take three steps back type of team.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Quick switch of gears: Ummm England cricket team? Want to play a little better?

Australia 268 & 309, England 187 & 123. Thanks for coming, England.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Soccer son his home from college after semester end. We were going to watch Man U. vs. Chelsea today but it's postponed? What's the scoop?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Practically everything was snowed out this weekend. Only a few matches played.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks John. Bummer, though. Today would have been a good viewing day.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

First the Aussies hit bad form and were being dominated. We had a chance to retain the Ashes in the third test and and now it's a toss-up. England still has the better squad but we can't let another performance like that happen. Credit to the Aussies, who were able to engineer the win with a great bowling performance from Mitchell Johnson and Ryan Harris. Hussey has also been batting very well. 

It would have been nice to end it but to try and look on the good side - at least we're in for a Boxing Day filled with sport. After the semester I've had, I think I have earned it.  

Back on the footballing side of things (before we turn this into the Cricket Thread), I'm not too happy about today's fixture postponements. I was really looking forward to our match with Chelsea. January will be a busy month with the Blackpool and Chelsea matches being crammed in there. It makes that Carling Cup exit look like a blessing now.

Does anybody else here think the sacking of Sam Allardyce is bullshit? I listened to the owners on BBC the other day and I don't think they have any clue as to how a football club functions.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ryan Pollard said:


> Does anybody else here think the sacking of Sam Allardyce is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was shocked at him getting the sack. Crazy how some of these owners think.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Practically everything was snowed out this weekend. Only a few matches played.


Are shaking because you're cold or are you Jonesing for some footie?


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Are the games still on for today and tommorow?  I heard ESPN radio advertising Chelsea-Arsenal for today and City versus someone for tommorow.  Wondered if they were still on.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear Everton,

Great job boys!

Sincerely,

Man Utd




Was an exciting game... Howard was great in Goal. That own goal his only blemish and obviously he could do nothing about that.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Are shaking because you're cold or are you Jonesing for some footie?


Always, mate!

MLS sked was released yesterday. New England in LA to open the season. I have this hankering for some sunshine.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Might be worth the trip, John...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Depends how the end of the month goes, sales-wise.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys are tempting me to take my 5 year old down South to LA for a game.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd love to go... it would be a trip.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Love the fact that Shake Yer Booty and his money had the chance to be top at Christmas, and still f-ed it up - maybe there is justice in the world.....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Love the fact that Shake Yer Booty and his money had the chance to be top at Christmas, and still f-ed it up - maybe there is justice in the world.....


Who??

Landon Donovan announced the other day that he won't go to Everton or any other club on loan this January. Good for him, he needs rest. Busy international slate in 2011: Chile, Egypt, Argentina, Gold Cup.

And if you need any reminder what the top moment in US sports was in 2010....


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry - Sheikh Mansoor (or however you spell it - the owner of Manchester City), who along with Roman Ambramovich has single-handedly managed to ruin the Premier League.

Just found it funny that due to the weather, Man City were the only one of the top teams to play last weekend, and they STILL couldn't go top!

Mind you, my kindle has just broken, so maybe that's my karmic revenge for laughing too much :-(

Difficult tie for Spurs on Boxing Day, at Villa Park. Traditionally that's a draw.
Then we have Newcastle at home (who knows which Newcastle team will turn up,), the Fulham away (another bore draw most likely.
I'd happily take 7 points from those games, but not sure we'll get them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And we have Chelsea, but I won't be able to watch. If there's any time to beat Chelsea, it's Monday.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas KB Footy fans.  You've got a lot of game time over the next 10 days--weather willing.

It's a long time since I've been to a Boxing Day game.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone. And don't forget the FA Cup is two weekends away.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

England are looking good in Australia right now. We have football tomorrow, rugby on Monday morning (US time) with Arsenal/Chelsea topping the bill at 2 PM, and a lot of football on the way. I love it. Sport, beer and whiskey, friends and family, and a month off from school and work.   Oh yeah, and I need to get some writing done of course.

I hope everyone else is enjoying their holiday season. 

I'm not forgetting the FA Cup either. Feed the scousers, let them know it's Christmas time!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

98 all out. Are you kidding me

Thanks for coming, Australia.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Two minutes to the match, I have no fingernails left.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Chelsea trailing Arsenal at the 70 minute mark ... whoa.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And it's Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsenal.... Arsenal F.C.!!!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> And it's Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsenal.... Arsenal F.C.!!!


Not to take away from your teams play because they were putting so much pressure on but what was Chelsea doing for goals 2 and 3 for Arsenal for example? I mean what horrible defending...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Not to take away from your teams play because they were putting so much pressure on but what was Chelsea doing for goals 2 and 3 for Arsenal for example? I mean what horrible defending...


I don't know.... and honestly, I don't care.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I don't know.... and honestly, I don't care.


    Ya, I wouldn't either. Huge win for you guys... lots of pressure on the Red Devils tomorrow.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

That one goal from Arsenal cut a beautiful diagonal.

Check the slow-mo at about 1:29 in this clip:


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

That equalizier goal was total BS... it was a hand ball to an off-side player and they gave it to them. Weak...


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Pretty good sporting xmas for me.

England retaining the ashes (lets see if wee can win at Sydney and rub slat in!)
Two Spurs victories despite having to play against 12 men in both games (cheating refs)
And Man City aren't top - woohoo!
Even better, if Chelski lose tonight, they'll be sixth


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll say it again, the Prem is totally not running to script...

It's going to be a wild season.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So...L'arse back down to earth with a bump, dropping points at Wigan.

Chelski still looking desperate to drop as many points as possible, although they did finally manage a victory.

Liverpool - Woy can't have much time left there surely?

Could be a close race between the top four this year - I'm just hoping Spurs can manage to sneak in there again, although it's not looking likely.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I so hope we can hold on for the next 30 minutes.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

9 points out of nine for the mighty Spurs over the Christmas period - woohoo!!


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

What a finish to the A.Villa vs. Chelsea game. Watched the last twenty minutes or so with the kid. Terry thought he had it sewed up.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Starting to look like Bolton is fading.  I think that happens alot to teams with thinner rosters (they can get up for a big game or two but can't hold on during this heavy schedule time).

I'm starting to think we're going to see Man Utd pull away with the league title yet again.  However, Arsenal could still contend, as could City.  However, given that Man Utd seem to always do better the second half of the season I'd put money on them to win it by 5 or 7 points even.  I'll probably be kind now and say that Arsenal will finish second with City in third.

That would leave Chelsea and Spurs to fight it out for fourth!  What a finish that would be!  Imagine if neither Chelsea or Liverpool were in the top four this season!  Crazy stuff.

I'm also starting to worry a bit for Clint Dempsey and Fulham.  I thought it was odd that Eddie Johnson was suddenly good enough to get a few minutes here and there, but even though he's no longer playing you have to wonder about how strong their team is!


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Wall St. Journal, 'Man United: Limping Toward Perfection http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704735304576057653619542060.html


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't read the article but I think I have the gist from the headline.  It is funny to think that what is clearly one of the weakest Man Utd teams could achieve such an unbeaten streak.  Perhaps keeping  a tight, disciplined formation is worth a draw even if you don't have enough superstars to win some games, huh?  Still a lot of games to play.  I wouldn't be surprised if they got nipped sometime around the time when they're playing Champions League games in midweek.

In other news, City has added Dzeko.  Not many players have made that move from Germany to England lately so it will be interesting to see how he does.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think this is one of the weakest Untd teams... Valencia broke his leg, Park is with his National Team, Nani didn't play, Rooney was out for a while, etc. Berbatov while not consistant has star games and Rooney finally looks properly fit. If it wasn't for a couple of late goals given up they would be destroying the Prem this year. I think they will hang on this year... 

And i'm still pissed they got 2 points robbed from them with that hand ball and offside goal that was counted.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

In other news, Beckham wants to go to Tottenham? Hmmm.. Would be interesting to see him competeing against some of the team in the Prem.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/860027/david-beckham-wants-to-come-to-tottenham---harry-redknapp?cc=5901


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Really doubt Becks will come to the Lane - not sure we need him to be honest (although if he can teach Lennon how to improve his crossing it would be worth it).

Not sure it's worth risking him upsetting the good team spirit we have, although in fairness to him, he doesn't seem like that type of player.

I could maybe see Becks coming, Bentley to Newcastle in a dela witrh Carrol - that would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd say this is definately a Man U team that is weaker than two years ago (with Ronaldo) and last year (when Giggs/Valencia/Rooney were all healthy and right of mind).  

Now as for Beckham, I can see Spurs needing some more bodies with a busy schedule of league games, cup games, and Champions League games comming up.  While Beckham is no where near good enough to start in a Champions League game, he's probably better than their 3rd option out on the wing for the Prem or FA Cup games that fall on a weekend before or after a CL matchday.  Ironically I think his LA teamate Donovan would be far better suited for Spurs high-tempo offense.

I'm interested to see if my Rapids' Omar Cummings will have any impact up top for Villa.  If it works out we could see a lot more interest in MLS strikers from the bottom feeders of the EPL.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I hear what your saying Rory but the addition of Hernandez and the much better play from Nani is making up for some... both of those guys had BEAUTIFUL goals today too. Chicharito's goal was just amazing...   he has a very good nose for the ball, instincts that you can't teach. 

We really should have been up like 3-0 or something in the first half vs. Stoke but let in the equalizer yet again. But we had enough time for a sparkling goal by Nani.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm confused. Why are L'pool fans are calling for Kenny Dalglish to come back as manager.  He's been out of the game way too long and his managerial career ended in disaster at celtic.  He's a massive risk.  This is the same mentality at Newcastle when they cry for Alan Shearer to be manager when the chips are down, although his managerial credibility is suspect.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Because the Liverpool fans are desperate.

Woy is the wrong manager at the wrong club, but who would replace him?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Because the Liverpool fans are desperate.
> 
> Woy is the wrong manager at the wrong club, but who would replace him?


Rafa??


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ooh now you're being naughty...

How about Big Sam? I hear he's looking for work now....

Mind you Steve Mclaren could be in the job queue shortly too.

Is it too much to hope that 'pool get relegated this year?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Typical Arsenal... so much possession, so little to show for it.

Rid, there'll be three managers looking for work tomorrow morning, I'm betting.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Typical Arsenal... so much possession, so little to show for it.
> 
> Rid, there'll be three managers looking for work tomorrow morning, I'm betting.


Ya, you guys had so many shots on goal... Those red cards at the end were a little much, at least for Zabaleta who seemed to just be keeping Sagna away from him. Best possible news for Man U though.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

3? I make it four:

Uncle Woy
Avram Grant
Houllier
Carlo

Perfect night for ManU - shame Spurs couldn't beat Everton, but at least it dropped 'pool to 12th....

I might even stop laughing soon


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd say Martin O'Neal's name might be mentioned a few times with some of these teams that are about to fire managers.  

Liverpool fans deserve Daglish... I'd love to see him take them down.  Maybe then they'll realize there's a reason they're not the owners/general managers of their team.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> Because the Liverpool fans are desperate.
> 
> Woy is the wrong manager at the wrong club, but who would replace him?


O'Neil has been mentioned before, but he has a habit of melting down and walking off. I almost feel they're going to have to take someone big from Europe and build a new team. I still think Hiddink would be a good choice for anyone, although he seems to like being national coach.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Berbatov is my favorite player on Man U. He's casually excellent.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

john_a_karr said:


> Berbatov is my favorite player on Man U. He's casually excellent.


Yuck! Selfish, lazy, arrogant, sulk...

Can you tell I'm a Spurs fan?

:-(


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Yuck! Selfish, lazy, arrogant, sulk...
> 
> Can you tell I'm a Spurs fan?
> 
> :-(


It's kinda obvious, lol... but while all those things are sometimes true it doesn't mean that john is wrong either.  Berbatov is frustrating as a fan because he shows flashes of just magic out there followed by being the things you mentioned. But you did describe a lot of strikers, lol...


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Casually excellent is a wonderful phrase but really should be reserved to those that can be excellent on a regular basis so they don't even have to try.  Berbatov is more "occassionally excellent."

Berbatov has always reminded me of Clint Dempsey playing for the national team:  you know he could do something excellent at any moment but he hardly ever does.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

When he was at Spurs he was always excellent, one of my favourite players.

At ManU things haven't gone as well for him for some reason.

But serves him right for sulking until he got his move


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Cupset predictions for the weekend?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Kenny Dalglish takes over as Liverpool manager.  If I was a L'pool fan, I'd be very worried.  I hope I'm proved wrong.

But I'm not and my boys, Watford go into the 4th round with a nice 4-1 win over the monkey hangers.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Yuck! Selfish, lazy, arrogant, sulk...
> 
> Can you tell I'm a Spurs fan?
> 
> :-(


 

Dempsy showed a lot of heart in the Nationals, imo, kept attacking but in the end didn't get rewarded.

btw, WSJ has an article about Liverpool's New (redux) Manager http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703667904576071812694121354.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_RIGHTTopCarousel_1


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Kenny Dalglish takes over as Liverpool manager. If I was a L'pool fan, I'd be very worried. I hope I'm proved wrong.
> 
> But I'm not and my boys, Watford go into the 4th round with a nice 4-1 win over the monkey hangers.


You're in California, and you support Watford? 
I'm guessing you're either an ex-pat, or a massive Elton John fan 

So, Spurs comfortably through, to set up a tricky away tie with Fulham.

L'arse get a typical last minute soft penalty, and are rewared with a home tie against Huddersfield - no justice.
Actually the next round looks fairly weak - not many games to capture the imagination.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

If anyone told me Stevenage would put up a fight against Newcastle, I would have laughed in their face.

And then Stevenage puts up a three-spot against the Toon. Seriously, I love the FA Cup.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

'Joke team of the year' award has to go to either Liverpool or Newcastle - despite a strong late showing from Blackburn


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> You're in California, and you support Watford?
> I'm guessing you're either an ex-pat, or a massive Elton John fan


Yes, I'm an ex-pat.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Good stuff - I live down the road from Watford (although hoping to move to Perth!)

So, King Kenny - will he be the saviour or the court jester?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> Good stuff - I live down the road from Watford (although hoping to move to Perth!)
> 
> So, King Kenny - will he be the saviour or the court jester?


I don't have strong hopes. If they replace Torres with someone who cares, maybe.

Can someone explain why West Ham is willing to dump 90k pounds a week on Wayne Bridge. Yes, he got the money because he's at Man City, but when you leave, you have to come back to earth. This applies to any of the Man City outcasts demanding the same money to leave. I swear Gold and Sullivan are going to destroy the Hammers.


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Dalglish coming back reminds me of Keegan's return to Newcastle. Everyone has gotten so nostalgic and they have bought the romance. It has become a distraction from the problems. The man just came back so we'll have to wait and see if anything actually gets fixed or if they are putting make-up over the bruises.

From what I have seen, a few scousers are excited and think Sunday's result was good. Even though they lost 1-0 at Old Trafford, Gerrard got stupidly sent off and they were still rubbish, all while United didn't even need to get out of second gear to control the match. If Woy had been in charge it would have been labelled a disaster.

It also goes to show how far they have fallen. Holding United to 1-0 appears to be a big deal for them now. Not even two years ago, a 1-0 loss would have been unacceptable.

Did anybody here see Crawley Town take it at the death last night against Derby? Great atmosphere, fun match to watch, the weather wasn't friendly, and the magic of the FA Cup. It's what English football is all about.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

In fairness to 'Pool, Kenny was always a much better manager then King Kev - the only reason KD left football was the stress after witnessing the Hillborough tradegy (not to mention he was also at Hysel).

Woy was always the wrong man for the job - although I hope KD ruins things even more (sorry, but 'pool fans just annoy me).

As for Wet Spam, if you want the player you have to pay the wages they demand. If Bridge said "I want the money, even if I just sit on the bench for it" then they had to cough up....

...whether they should have is another point entirely!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

City has just ruined football wages by throwing money at the problems. It's the same thing the Yankees do here in the States. The Mancs threw money at players, and now they have too much talent and not enough playing time. What does it say to an Adebayor who barely gets in the squad for the Premier League, yet they have room for him in the League Cup? It's disrespectful to quality, that's what it is.

And speaking of the League Cup, if Arsenal don't win by at least two goals today, there'll be some red snow in Massachusetts.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> As for Wet Spam, if you want the player you have to pay the wages they demand. If Bridge said "I want the money, even if I just sit on the bench for it" then they had to cough up....
> 
> ...whether they should have is another point entirely!


which is my point. why bother. i don't think bridge is worth the money.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

"Where have you gone Thierry Henry, Arsenal Nation turns it's lonely eyes to you...."


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> "Where have you gone Thierry Henry, Arsenal Nation turns it's lonely eyes to you...."


He's training with the Arsenal squad....

Come on Ipswich, try and hold on unlike Leeds!

Edit:
And yet again.....LAUGH AT LIVERPOOL


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

city might have a bigger checkbook but they're copying what chelsea did. Heck, man utd and liverpool spent heavily on building their team a few years ago. Just because arsenal have cheap owners doesnt make them right. 

Oh, and how's that red snow?

Arsenal are lucky this round is a home and home instead of a one off.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll tell you what... I'm tired of shoveling, that's for bloody sure.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Revolution drafted a striker named Stephen Perry in MLS SuperDraft today... the chants just make themselves, don't they?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

No Fabianski tomorrow for Arsenal... which means it'll probably be Almunia starting in net... which would be akin to putting a huge vacancy sign in front of the Arsenal goal.

If you'll excuse me, I'm going to go drink.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Unless you stick the keeper with the 'most number of points in scrabble as his name' in goal.

To be honest, your keepers are a pretty poor bunch right now.

I'm just wondering how the ref will manage to deny us 3 points against ManU on Sunday....


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Hard to believe that with two more wins Blackpool will have secured that they stay up for next season.

Wow.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Odds on Liverpool, Aston Villa and West Ham being relagated?

Ok, it wont happen, but I can dream!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> I'm just wondering how the ref will manage to deny us 3 points against ManU on Sunday....


You have some giving you guys the win already... 

I disagree in the sense that while Man U is not sporting the best talent ever that they are undefeated with almost nothing from Rooney... if he actually gets his S*@% together it could make a big difference.

http://espn.go.com/sports/soccer/news/_/id/6021372/meet-vincibles


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

RorySM said:


> I really hope Villa stay up. As for West Ham, I kind of see them going the Charlten Athletic way down the tables. If a QPR or Crystal Palace took their place in the prem then things could get real bad real quick... QPR's not that far geographically from West Ham and they could lose a chunk of their future fanbase that way... especially if the billoinaire QPR owner splashed the cash.


No chance of that Rory - fans are incredibly loyal and wont switch that easily - it wasn't that long ago West Ham were in the lower league.

I've already brainwashed my 3 year old to be a Spurs fan - if I have to have a lifetime of footballing misery, so can he!

Altogether now:
"Arsenal boo!
Flush them down the loo
They smell of poo
Arsenal boo!"

Well, he's only 3, he finds it funny


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It's better than most of the chants the Yids come up with!


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

i meant more long term, like generations, but were already seeing the next generation abandon local clubs to support man utd. 

My son is 5 and a rapids and ny jets fan, have to teach them early!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I think Kenny was happy on that goal. Can I get confirmation?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Beckford's goal for Everton to make it 2-1... that was class.

Bydeway you guys, unofficial shirts! http://whoareyadesigns.com/


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So, January has finally started to come to life.

Bent off to Villa
Grant staying at Wet Sham
FA Cup replays tonight and tomorrow (although I think Leeds and Leicester had their chance and blew it).
ManUre still unbeaten
Chelski back into the top 4
Piennar looks to be chosing between Spurs and Chelski

It's all warming up nicely


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

The recent moves by teams in the middle of the pack of England has helped a couple US National Team players, Jermaine Jones got the move from Germany to the new Indian-Billionaire reshaped Blackburn, and Michael Bradley is supposedly moving to Sunderland.  Both will be good moves to increase the rep of the States over in England.  Bradley in particular as he was an MLS product.

Also hearing Omar Cummings (Colorado Rapids) has impressed at Villa and it's a good sign when a player that isn't an MLS all-star is welcomed into a EPL team badly needing help.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So Piennar chose Spurs over Chelsea - looks like Roman is more interested in yachts then sinking ships these days ;-)

Rory, how is MLS doing over in the states? Soccer seems to be getting more mentions on teenage drama shows (notably The OC and Gossip Girl) - is it still seen as a college sport, or is it getting more popular as a mainstream now?


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ooh interesting bit of news for you MLS fans:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/9366577.stm

"Manchester United legend Eric Cantona has been appointed director of soccer at United States club New York Cosmos.

"It's a wonderful project. It's kind of a mix between football and art," said the 44-year-old, who retired in 1997.

The Cosmos, who included Brazil star Pele in the 70s, folded in 1985 but were relaunched in August by former Tottenham director Paul Kelmsey.

The club, which has neither a team nor a stadium yet, hope to play in various tournaments and exhibitions."

So, an absolute legend of the Premier League is heading to the MLS, trying to rival the Red Bulls (when did that happen, didn't they used to be the Metros or All-Stars or something?).

Thoughts? Good for the MLS?


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

A few things...

First, The new NY Cosmo's aren't in the MLS yet.  They actually aren't in any league, but they have bought two well respected youth academies.  They plan on developing some young kids and putting on exhibition matches involving some of the best players in the world (like those Ronaldo vs Zidane friendlies) and giving a couple of their youngsters a run out with these legends.  They are trying to get their stuff together to become the second team in New York probably around 2014.  Terry Byrne, David Beckham's best friend, is one of the driving forces behind this re-birth.  Everyone assumes that Beckham will finish this year with the Galaxy then join the Cosmo's group... what does Beckham bring that other's dont?  He has a clause in his contract with the MLS that he can buy a team for $15 Million dollars, this is a big deal as the current franchise fee is $40 million.  So by bringing Beckham on-board the Cosmo's can save $25 Million in one move!

As for the Red Bull, Red Bull soda bought the NY/NY Metrostars four or five years ago and changed the name.  They've since built an awesome stadium in New Jersey that seats 25,000 but looks so freakin' sharp.  They've just recently started splashing the cash on the field (Henry, Marquez).


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

As for soccer's growth in the states, it is growing quickly... only it's not the MLS that is growing quickly.  The MLS attendance is slowly increasing but the MLS TV ratings have flatlined.  Perhaps this is because the league is getting the casual fans off the couch and to the stadium.  You also have to remember that the MLS does not cover all of America (there's no teams in the entire southeastern fourth of the country).  
   You now see people wearing MLS or national team gear more often then any sporting clothing other than NFL and local college teams.  Probably more national team geat than all MLS combined though.
 Soccer is still very much a youth sport here though... more kids play it then any other sport, but they all disappear before they get out of elementary school and they hardly ever become fans.  That's the real movement that is needed... and I think that will only come when the kids can leave their youth league games and go home and watch proper soccer games on free TV or ESPN.  That might be a way off as ESPN shows one super early morning EPL game and one early Sunday morning LaLiga game and an MLS game on Thursday night.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh, before I forget... nobody actually thinks of soccer as a college sport except for in a couple cities where the local college is really, really good like Santa Barbara, California or Akron, Ohio.  In terms of exposure, you would rank College Basketball, College Football at the top of the heap and everything else is really distant... even college hockey gets as much airtime as college soccer and one tenth of the number of schools play it.  
One final note, you should read up on Seattle Sounders.  They came in the MLS a couple years ago and they sell-out every game at 32,000 fans in attendance, I heard that makes them the twelth best attended club in the whole world!  But before we get too excited we should note that every NFL team nearly doubles that.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Interesting stuff, thanks Rory. You've now got me itching to start up a Football Manager game in the MLS!

At least with the English Premier League and La Liga you have the two best leagues in the world to watch.

I wonder if it's a money thing as well. Are kids who are good at sports persuaded by their parents to try for Baseball, Football or Basketball (and Hockey?) as that's where the cash is? I would have thought by now with the large influx of Latin Americans into the US, soccer would have grown a bit more.

Do you think New York needs another soccer team? Wonder why the Cosmos are based there, rather then in the South East - I assume this is to do with potential crowds?

By the way, I'm 63% through your book and really enjoying it so far


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

RorySM said:


> One final note, you should read up on Seattle Sounders. They came in the MLS a couple years ago and they sell-out every game at 32,000 fans in attendance, I heard that makes them the twelth best attended club in the whole world!


I can't believe that - this data is a bit old, but there are over 40 teams with more then 32,000 attendances just in Europe:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_attendances_of_European_football_clubs

And that doesn't include places like Mexico, Brazil and Argentina


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Well thats what i get for passing on a stat without checking first! The mls is scared to compete in american football crazy southeast. That is probably smart for now, although one day they could tap into the hispanic population there perhaps.
Everyone thinks a team inside ny city limits would be huge.
And by the way, spurs have some ties to san jose earthquakes so theres your mls team! My team, colorado rapids are owned by arsenals biggest shareholder, but we all hate him anyway!


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

oh and thanks for the compliment on the book, keep in touch about it.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok finished your book - really enjoyed it, and it's nice to see the workings of the MLS - I tried playing a quick game on Footy Manager last night, but got so confused when I tried to sign a player, I gave up! Guess I'll have to read up on the rules 

Hmm San Jose could work, although as my brother lives in New York, I possibly should support the Red Bulls.

And is there really a team that play at the 'Pizza Hut stadium'? Not sure why I find that stranger then the Emirates, or the Reebok stadium, but I do....


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

What on earth is the American obsession with having fast food joints sponsoring sports facilities? Seems a bit ironic....

Anyway, apparently Football Manager has messed up the MLS (I guess having a lot of unique rules didn't help the programmers), so I'll have to put my dreams of taking the Red Bulls to world glory on hold for now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Still another two months before MLS starts up... and who knows if the Revs and Red Bull will start on time with ALL THIS FREAKING SNOW. UGH.

Not a lot of palatable matches this weekend.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Newcastle - Tottenham baby (although I may be a teeny bit biased).

Pienaar is straight into the squad for our trip to St James'.

Villa - City could be a decent game

Other then them we do seem to be a bit thin on the ground - maybe Woves - 'Pool to see if Kenny can make it 3 from 3


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

anyone else see that Platini is working out a plan to switch everyone to a march to november schedule just like the MLS? Amazing


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Platini (and his little cronie Blatter) are idiots - why on earth would you move Europe to a summer schedule? It's always been a winter sport.

Oh yeah. maybe because of their little money spinner in Qatar.....


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

And speaking of football stadiums, who will wind up in the Olympic Stadium?

The mighty Spurs

or Wet Sham, who will struggle to fill half of it?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a sticky issue in London, I've read. The fact West Ham wants to keep the track is a bonus for the LOC. The fact Spurs will stay up this season and more than likely the next few seasons as a bonus for Spurs' case.

I'd say do a groundshare like what had been discussed in the Liverpool-Everton case, but I'm sure that wouldn't go over very well.

Football stadiums in Europe have running tracks. Roma, the Olympic Stadium in Barcelona... they all have tracks. I believe some of the tracks have parts of the pitch on them to accommodate football.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate watching Italian football because of the tracks and how far away the fans are... And they always leave the first couple rows empty to see better.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Man U looked great today... a 4th Hat Trick for Berba today, they said he was only the 3rd or 4th player to ever do that in 1 season. Wow...  But the best goal of the match was the 3rd where Berba actually gave effort in transition and got the ball to Rooney who back heeled it to Berba back to Rooney making a run in the box and had 4 defensive players coming and hooked a cross right in front of the keeper to Giggs who just had an epic touch to end the half. Beautiful...


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Liverpool shut down Wolves today, but I love the halftime segments espn do...seeing the Wolves trophyroom was a treat, 3 FA Cups and more.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> It's a sticky issue in London, I've read. The fact West Ham wants to keep the track is a bonus for the LOC. The fact Spurs will stay up this season and more than likely the next few seasons as a bonus for Spurs' case.
> 
> I'd say do a groundshare like what had been discussed in the Liverpool-Everton case, but I'm sure that wouldn't go over very well.
> 
> Football stadiums in Europe have running tracks. Roma, the Olympic Stadium in Barcelona... they all have tracks. I believe some of the tracks have parts of the pitch on them to accommodate football.


English fans hate running tracks - at the end of the day there is no point having a 60,000 seater stadium for athletics - they would never fill it.

Spurs makes the most logical sense, as they have offered to rebuild the Crystal Palace athletics stadium - et voila, the 'legacy' the IOC want.

West Ham cannot fill their ground now - they have to give tickets away to school kids to get the numbers up - what on earth do they want a 60,000 stadium for? Whereas Spurs always sell out their 36,000 seats, and have another 30,000 on the season ticket waiting list.

Plus, Spurs requires NO public money - no idea where Newham council reckon they will get the money from to partner West Ham....

Having said all that, I hope Spurs stay at the Lane - I don't want to surrender North London to the Woolwich Wanderers (Arsenal).

I really think Daniel Levy is hoping to use the bid to put pressure on Haringey council to stop their demands for getting so much money out of Spurs.

Of course, if the Olympic Committee were sensible they would have built the stadium with retractable seating, but since when has sense ever entered into stadium building in the UK.....


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought the plan was for it to be reduced in seating after the Olympics?


Also, anyone know what exactly the announcers on SKY said that got them disciplined?  Something about the female sideline ref.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Nppe apparently West Ham want to keep it at 60,000, but will offer cheap tickets to schools to boost numbers (they already give away loads of free tickets to fill Upton Park).

Of course, this has now upset Leyton Orient (second oldest league club), who are about 2 miles away from the OlSt and fear they will lose future fans if the move goes ahead. The O's have lodged a complaint with both the Premier League and the Football League.

This story just keeps getting better 

As for Keys and Gray, they were basically making 'jokes' about the female assistant referee - before the game started.
"Someone will need to explain the offside rule"
"Women don't understand offside"
"Game is becoming a joke"


Just some of the choice phrases that were caught on mic (but not on air)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

RorySM said:


> I thought the plan was for it to be reduced in seating after the Olympics?


The ending of my Olympics thriller is just writing itself right now....


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a soft spot for Leyton Orient.  The name sounds so illogical and the club's crest is pretty cool with the two dragons.

Quick question for anyone living in London/knows London.  I visited in 98 and from the top of St. Paul's Cathedral I saw a football field nearbye, would it have been a pro team or just a rec field/school field or something else entirely?


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok in typical English tradition, the decision on the OlSt has been put off - was meant to be Friday, now who knows!

As for the pitch visible from St Pauls, what else do you remember about it? Chelsea and Fulham are sort of nearby. Did it have any stands? Which direction was it in?


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I just remember that it seemed really close to the Cathedral so I'm pretty sure it wasn't Chelsea or Fulham...  I think I took a picture or video and I'll have to check and see what details I can't remember.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't think of any other footie ground (or other sporting venue) that close to St Paul's....

Maybe Lord's cricket ground is fairly close by?

Edit:
The Oval Cricket ground is just south of the river from St. Paul's so it could have been that?

Edit 2:
Andy Gray has been sacked


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Doh!  United game was on ESPN - just about the only channel I don't get!!!

Ian


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Doh! United game was on ESPN - just about the only channel I don't get!!!
> 
> Ian


Was it? Damn, I coulda watched it in HD and not on Fox Sports. Damn... Could have watched Man U come down from 2 nil to scoring 3 goals in 15 mins!!!! Berbatov is just on FIRE! Wow! I went from so depressed to lose the first game to this team to just total joy! Awesome game!

BTW, how often have you guys seen 10 mins of added time? Ever Jeez...


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

It was odd seeing Fergie upset with ridiculous amounts of injury time, usually that is designed to help Man U


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

RorySM said:


> It was odd seeing Fergie upset with ridiculous amounts of injury time, usually that is designed to help Man U


Heard that... but hey, they couldn't scrape Rafael off the pitch faster than that.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Ouch - what happened to Rafael?

Ian


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't read the story.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Ouch - what happened to Rafael?
> 
> Ian


Went up for a header and banged heads but he landed akwardly and might have sprained his neck. It was kinda emotional watching his brother be so concerned and nervous and then walk off with him to the ambulance and hospital.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So, we have an Arsenal - Birmingham cup final. Should be an easy win for L'arse, but you never know....

Liverpool are shockingly up to 7th!

And now Richard Keys has resigned - looks like Sky Football will have a very different look to it now.

Rory - do you think your mystery stadium could have been The Oval cricket ground?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> So, we have an Arsenal - Birmingham cup final. Should be an easy win for L'arse, but you never know....


That's my hope.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Holloway gets fined for putting out a weakened side.  I don't get this.  Why is the Prem fining the likes of B'pool and Wolves for this and not the top 4 when they rest players for champions' league or whatever.  If you have a squad of 25 and you use them, where's the problem?  If you're supposed to use your top 11, then teams need a squad of 16 players.  Ridiculous.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Agreed - typical shameful ruling from the Premier League, picking on the smaller teams.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe it was the cricket oval.

I heard today that another German-American just broke into a 1st team in the Bundesliga (Nuremberg). Good sign that he wants to play for usa!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Can the cynical part of me suggest that he thinks he has more chance of playing international football for USA then Germany?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Can the cynical part of me suggest that he thinks he has more chance of playing international football for USA then Germany?


Possibly, but look at what transpired over the past two years with the Italian side. They had a kid from New Jersey with Italian grandparents play on their side during the Confed Cup, then left him off the World Cup squad entirely. I think if the USA had him, we would have beaten Ghana. 

But hey, there's nothing wrong with a German-American or an Italian-American or (insert country here)-American playing for the USA. We could use all the good footballers we can get, especially for 2018. I'm thinking this coming cycle will be Landon Donovan's last. Demps will go another cycle if he stays fit, Jozy will be here for two, possibly three cycles. But you know, we do have good players coming up. We just need to breed that winning mentality. And we need more international friendlies against the powers of European and South American football, like we are doing this year. I like playing Argentina, or England, or Spain, knowing we can beat them if we play our A game.

The USA is no longer a pushover.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh no doubt it's because it is an easier route to exposure.  However, the US has opened up quite a few player streams of late.  Remember, we're not like England where we can throw a rock in the air and have it hit a potential pro footballer when it lands.  We're looking for real progress in developing out player pool (is there another country in the world that talks so much about it's "player pool" than us? Is there another country where they have to worry about finding talent for the pool?).

Some signs of progress in the player pool streams:

1. Latinos picking the US over Mexico.  We have only opened our eyes to looking at Hispanics for the playing pool in the last two decades, now we've got Jose F. Torres onboard and we see great signs for the future.  Omar Salgado was playing for the youth squads at Chivas and picked the US over Mexico, which of course conflicted with Chivas' "Mexican Only" policy so he had turned down a pro career to start over with America.  In fact, I can't remember the last US-born, Mexican descent player that picked Mexico over the US.

2. Germany.  Jermaine Jone's picked the US over Germany (after having played for Germany a couple times then being left out for the important games) and it seems to have opened the door for others.  There's 3 or 4 young American breaking through with Bundesliga 1 and 2 teams right now and the leading scorer for college is off to join a German team after his freshman year.  

3. MLS Development... we're seeing some real talent coming from the youth divisions of the MLS.  Andy Najar (who's on the big international scouting prospect list), Sean Johnson, Bill Hammad are all poised to be established players by the time they're 20.  

4. College... yeah, we get that they're mostly 22 by the time they graduate/leave college but a handful have learned the game from college and a couple years into the MLS career's they're gone to Europe... Maurice Edu at Rangers for example.  And while they're already 22 before they start their pro careers I actually think it will mean they will play longer as their bodies weren't so abused from the time they were 18.  Maybe these guys will play further into the 30's.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

You know, I actually think both Donovan and Dempsey will be playing in 2014 World Cup but I'd say Donovan has a better chance of surviving for the 2018 WC.  I think Donovan's career will be extended by playing in the MLS whereas Dempsey is more likely to run into a Nigel De Jong type field assassin. Both could probably prolong their careers by switching to the Forward position too.

I guess the real question for the US is how do we get all these midfielders on the field at once...
Michael Bradley, Landon Donovan, Clint Dempsey, Jermaine Jones, Stuart Holden, Maurice Edu, JF Torres, and some long-shots like Bedoya and Mickeal Diskerud coming through.  Surely four of those guys will be on their game come 2014.


At least we FINALLY have a couple options at Forward with Agbudelo and Bunbery coming through.  If you haven't been paying attention to what they've done lately then you need to catch up.  I don't think anyone has excited people like Agbudelo in a long while.

Oh, and then there are the nationality issue cases... Andy Najar, Danny Mwanga are both killer talents that could become US Citizens given enough time.  Mwanga might even be an American before this summer's Gold Cup!


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

TheRiddler said:


> So, we have an Arsenal - Birmingham cup final. Should be an easy win for L'arse, but you never know....
> 
> Liverpool are shockingly up to 7th!


You a Gooner Riddler? Birmingham are a tough side at times, they know how to hit hard. We've lost a few players to them in the past!

League has been crazy this year, a couple of wins and you fly to the top. Keeps it interesting though eh! Sunderland are still in sixth, can't believe it - surely it can't last...


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Michael Bradley is headed to Villa on loan. After the way he dominated Gerrard and Lampard at World Cup I can see him instantly helping Villa


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

RorySM said:


> You know, I actually think both Donovan and Dempsey will be playing in 2014 World Cup but I'd say Donovan has a better chance of surviving for the 2018 WC. I think Donovan's career will be extended by playing in the MLS whereas Dempsey is more likely to run into a Nigel De Jong type field assassin. Both could probably prolong their careers by switching to the Forward position too.
> 
> I guess the real question for the US is how do we get all these midfielders on the field at once...
> Michael Bradley, Landon Donovan, Clint Dempsey, Jermaine Jones, Stuart Holden, Maurice Edu, JF Torres, and some long-shots like Bedoya and Mickeal Diskerud coming through. Surely four of those guys will be on their game come 2014.
> ...


I didn't get to see the match against Chile... but I heard what they did... not bad for first international caps.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Chris Barraclough said:


> You a Gooner Riddler?


Riddler's a Yid... I'm a Gooner.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris Barraclough said:


> You a Gooner Riddler?


Eek!! My eyes, my eyes!!


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually Agbudelo got a cap and a goal in Nov. at South Africa to make him the youngest USA goalscorer ever, he was fouled in the box for a pk against Chili.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Right, I saw that goal. Wasn't a bad one.


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

TheRiddler said:


> Eek!! My eyes, my eyes!!


Ha, apologies! Terrible sin, that. I know how I'd feel if anyone called me a mag *shivers*


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So it's transfer deadline day (he says, glossing over the hammering by Fulham - still we can now concentrate on the league and Champs League I guess...)

Apparently Michael Bradley could be on his way to to EPL and Villa.

Do you reckon there will be a marquee or surprise signing anywhere?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> So it's transfer deadline day (he says, glossing over the hammering by Fulham - still we can now concentrate on the league and Champs League I guess...)
> 
> Apparently Michael Bradley could be on his way to to EPL and Villa.
> 
> Do you reckon there will be a marquee or surprise signing anywhere?


I like the Bradley to Villa move. That's a move that helps both club and player, especially if Bradley can handle the Premiership.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Still relatively quiet, but some more news for you US fans:

"Nottingham Forest have completed the signing of US international striker Robbie Findley, 25, on a free transfer from Real Salt Lake after securing his visa."


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Findley's another case of an American forward getting hot for a very short period and then being given several chances at the national level despite proving he doesn't belong.  Eddie Johnson was of course king of this list and they both underscore how desperate we've been for forwards.  I doubt Findley will do much in the Championship, heck, I'd doubt he even sees the field much after a few games initially to test him out.  The guy didn't even start regularily at Salt Lake this season.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

So it looks like Torres has gone to Chelsea and Liverpool are signing Andy Carrol.  Not sure what Newcastle is going to do to replace Carrol.  Might be some more dominoes in this deal if things get rolling... I've heard Anelka is going to Liverpool, I wonder if they could then ship him on to Newcastle or what.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone got a feeling that Man United's sudden interest in Charlie Adam is just to raise the price on Liverpool?


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

No idea if this means anything to you guys:

Reading have confirmed the double signing of Canada's under-20s captain Ethan Gage and American youngster Erik Opsahl.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Still relatively quiet, but some more news for you US fans:
> 
> "Nottingham Forest have completed the signing of US international striker Robbie Findley, 25, on a free transfer from Real Salt Lake after securing his visa."


Saw that.

I mean, I saw the words US international striker, and cringed.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

RorySM said:


> So it looks like Torres has gone to Chelsea and Liverpool are signing Andy Carrol. Not sure what Newcastle is going to do to replace Carrol. Might be some more dominoes in this deal if things get rolling... I've heard Anelka is going to Liverpool, I wonder if they could then ship him on to Newcastle or what.


I think Liverpool were smart to let Torres go, especially for the money Chelsea are giving. He's complained the English game is too harsh and will shorten his career and he's not on form. But 35m pound for Andy Carroll seems mad to me when compared Suarez's record. I hope he doesn't turn out to be another Robbie Keane. Suarez seems like a bargain now. If L'pool had been a bit smarter, they should have gotten Suarez & Carroll for the $45M they got for Torres. They shouldn't have let Newcastle control the bid.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> I think Liverpool were smart to let Torres go, especially for the money Chelsea are giving. He's complained the English game is too harsh and will shorten his career and he's not on form. But 35m pound for Andy Carroll seems mad to me when compared Suarez's record. I hope he doesn't turn out to be another Robbie Keane. Suarez seems like a bargain now. If L'pool had been a bit smarter, they should have gotten Suarez & Carroll for the $45M they got for Torres. They shouldn't have let Newcastle control the bid.


Carroll's an English player, of course he's overpriced.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

In fairness with the new rules, English players are worth more, as you need to have a certain number of 'native' players.

But also, Newcastle didn't want to sell, and AC had a long time left on his contract - why shouldn't they have pushed the price up?

'Pool could be dangerous now, with Suarez and Carrol up front.

Chelski is a bit of an odd one - not really sure where Torres fits in - maybe as a replacement for Sulky Anelka?

As for Charlie Adam, he's staying at Blackpool, despite Spurs having agreed a deal at the last minute - apparently they need a couple fo Blackpool shareholders to sign the paperwork and they didn't - hmm

All in all a terrible window for Spurs - Liverpool and Chelski both strengthened, we stayed still, despite desperately needing a fit centre back and a striker :-(


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd be happy you made an attempt. Arsenal didn't budge.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I can just see the Andy Carroll move becoming a disaster.  His off the field antics aren't going to be any milder in Liverpool than they were in Newcastle.  I could see why he was valued (it's not like there are many exciting English forwards that are that young) but still...  I think I predicted that buying Liverpool would bankrupt John Henry and NESV when they first took over and I'm thinking this is the first step.  They overpaid to make a big show to the fans about how committed they are, and they will pay for it.

As for the young American, I saw that news and it just amazes me how many guys we have that are off the U-20 radar that are getting shots in England.  America is the new Scotland, we will fill up your lower leagues with our castoffs but then bring them back into our fold if they perform well!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

If they play well, do you really think your clubs could afford to bring them back?

Back on the Andy Carrol story, I actually think it's a good move for Liverpool. For an outlay of less then £8m, they have signed Suarez & Carrol, both younger then FT, and on less wages  - not much of a risk really.

FT to Chelsea I'm unsure about - he was awesome 18 months ago, we'll have to see if the move South will reawken him - otherwise Liverpool will be laughing.

The ones I feel a bit sorry for are Newcastle - sure they have a great deal for AC, but can't get another striker in now - this could see them heading back down to the Championship...

As for us, apparently Jonathan Woodgate could start against Blackburn tomorrow.....you know things are bad when your answer to an injury crisis is Jonathan Woodgate


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't mean that the MLS clubs would bring them back, I just meant they could brought back into the US player pool fold.  Between the youth academies and college players the MLS does a good job of filling out their rosters with young players, which is important as we continue to expand the league.

I can see how Liverpool will benifit, but I just have a feeling things are going down the drain for them.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, Sunderland 2 -2 Chelsea after 25 mins.

And Everton have taken the lead against Arsenal.....


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I was thinking about watching a feed of that on the internet, until I discovered that the Dept. of Homeland Security had siezed the domains of the most popular feed services.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

In case Al Queida are inserting subliminal messages into the feeds


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is Rooney back?   And that volley at the end was good against most Keepers but Friedal was awesome tonight. You can't say that often when you lose and give up 3 goals but it could have been 6 goals pretty easily.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

i think l'pool have the potential strike force to be deadly.  i just hope carroll can perform for l'pool's sake and his own.  personally, i don't want to see any player implode regardless of team.  

it should be an interesting final 1/3 of the season.

if people want a good footy website, go to www.soccernet.com


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

A silent January for Arsenal and City means ManU is already inscribed on the trophy. Ok, Arsenal has a shot but they have to stay healthy. It will be interesting to see the race for 3rd and 4th.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Apparently every Premier League club signed at least one player in the January transfer window. 

Oh well, a night that began so promisingly with L'arse and the Moscow Maulers both losing, ended up badly as the top three all won.

Really puts pressure on SPurs to win tonight at Ewood Park, just to stay in touch.

Without any fit defenders... :-(


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Woohoo, we may have sneaked it, but a win none-the-less!

3 points behind the Russians, and 5 points behind Citeh (with a game in hand).

And a clean sheet - without Michael Dawson - who'd have thought it!

Looks like Liverpool are a danger once more - Suarez could be an awesome signing!

At the other end of the table, it looks like Blackpool could be 'levelling' out to their expected position now.
And poor old Newcastle - reckon losing Carrol (and now Ameobi as well) is really going to hurt. I'm torn on that one though, as part of me wants them to go down for what they did to Chris Hughton....

Reckon Wolves are dead and buried, although West Ham should just about escape.

Oh also there's a nice piece on the lessons from Athens that London should learn (in regards to the Olypic Stadium):

Olympic Games


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

TheRiddler said:


> Woohoo, we may have sneaked it, but a win none-the-less!
> 
> 3 points behind the Russians, and 5 points behind Citeh (with a game in hand).
> 
> ...


A bit gutted for Wolves, I've got a soft spot for Mick Mac, but they really aren't looking up to it this season. They're fast becoming the new Sunderland, yo-yoing each season. Glad to see Fulham pulling away fast, would be gutted to see them drop.

Still don't understand why Hughton got the sack - if anyone was unsure before about Fat Ash's dedication to the club, surely it's crystal clear now.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

The Houghton firing will remain a mystery other than the involvement of idiot owners.

As for selling Carrol, I  think Newcastle would be fools not to cash in at that price... however they really should have had something set up to replace him.  Anything would have looked better than sitting on their hands.

Ever since I made my post saying Blackpool are safe with two more wins they've done nothing but loose.  Hmph... should I now mention that Man United is safe to win the title with two more wins?  

Here's hoping Bradley makes a huge impact on that Villa squad.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I reckon the title is ManU's, with a possible outside challenge from L'arse.

My hope for the Liverpool / Chelsea game is that it finishes 0-0, Drogba, Torres, Anelka, Suarez and Gerrard are all injured (nothing too bad, 10 games each would be nice), and there's a mass brawl leading to both clubs being docked 15 points each.

As for relegation, prediction time!
Wolves
Newcastle
Wigan


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

one thing i'll say about the liverpool v chelsea game on sunday.  torres must be happy it isn't being played at anfield.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

You can imagine the chanting if Suarez scores a hat-trick, and Torres lopes around like he has been for the last 18 months....

Of course, if Torres scores a hat-trick and Suarez gets himself sent off.......

Should be a decent game - now to see if the wife will let me watch it.

Come on mass brawl - get JT and Suarez squaring off and we're good to go!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

The Arse are the only team in the world that could manage to blow a 4 goal lead and yet pick up a point towards first place! City gains 3 and doesnt have any champs league games to worry about they could make the other two sweat. Of course Arsenal only have two champions league games left!!!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I don't want to talk about it.


Oh come on John, how are we meant to poke fun if you don't want to talk about it?

Who did Wenger blame this time?


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh bad form - one poor (but hysterical) Arsenal result, and the thread dies a slow death....

There must be something to talk about? Liverpool - Chelsea?
Pointless international friendlies?
Restart of the Champions League?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Going to have to root for the referee in the early morning match.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So the tile looks like a straight fight between ManU and L'arse.

4th looks like it's between Citeh, Spurs and Chelski.

Relegation - it's not a good time to be a team beginning with 'W'.....

And the Champ League returns


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I know there aren't too many ManU fans here but holy hell if you love football you had to LOVE Rooney's bicycle kick to win the Manchester Darby!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Macca sounds like hell today.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry Rory, I don't know nearly enough about MLS to go into the fantasy game - sorry. Maybe next season we can organise an EPL fantasy league game - there is a good free one that let's you create your own leagues.

Nervous about the game tonight - think we have too many injuries to compete at teh San Siro :-(


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Sorry Rory, I don't know nearly enough about MLS to go into the fantasy game - sorry. Maybe next season we can organise an EPL fantasy league game - there is a good free one that let's you create your own leagues.
> 
> Nervous about the game tonight - think we have too many injuries to compete at teh San Siro :-(


You competed there once, you can compete there again.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Well it looks like the MLS league filled up quickly anyway.  Wish me luck!  (I missed promotion from the second division to the top division last year by 1 point--a goal is worth 4 and an assist is worth 2, by the way).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Great work by Lennon to get the ball to Crouchie.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Great work by Lennon to get the ball to Crouchie.


That was turning into a nasty game. AC Milan should have been on 9 men. It could be an ugly game at White Hart Lane.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO

Ok so it's only 'half-time' but what a great performance and result for the boys. Everyone of them played brilliantly (nice to see Woody back on the pitch), and congratulations to Joe Jordan. How he restrained himself from punching the little chihauhau I have no idea.

Gattuso should have gone - how he can get away with pushing 4 people I have no idea. I though raising your arms was a red card offence? Still his temper tantrum when he got booked made it all worth while.

And the ex-gooner should have gone as well - straight red for the 'tackle' on Charlie, and if that wasn't enough, bringing down Palacios (I think) when he was on a run should have been a yellow. Not to mention when he took out Rafi by the touchline in the first half.

Still, I'm sure he'll get a lovely reception at the Lane.

Come on Spurs, just another 90 minutes to see out (sigh, sounds a long time when I put it like that)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Gattuso's just a wanker.

As for tonight, we need Almunia in goal (I can't believe I just typed that). He's the only one we have fit with Champions League experience. 

And now I'll drink.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm hoping for a high-scoring, end to end game.  I'm not an Arsenal fan but it would be fun to see people's high estimation of Barca taken down just a bit.

I actually expected Spurs to hang with AC Milan.  Looking at the champions league results I'm not sure that Italy isn't a far weaker league than people think and that England is stronger than everyone is saying.  Also, everyone should be more concerned about the Germans than they are being now.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

RorySM said:


> I actually expected Spurs to hang with AC Milan.


If we had our full team out I think we can destroy them - I don't think they could handle the pace of Lennon & Bale.

Be interesting to see what team Harry puts out in the second leg - stick with Sandro / Pally in the middle, or bring back Moddy? I assume Bale will start instead of Pienaar (if fit)


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Well done Spurs and Gooners on the big European victories this week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I hurt my ankle celebrating Arshavin's goal.  

Europa League today, I believe. FA Cup this weekend. 

I love football.


----------



## FrnchDp (Feb 18, 2011)

Not wanting for you to have to create a duplicate, here I am.. late to the conversation as usual (and late to the season..)

I'll make it easy at first










Not expecting to win it this year.. we'll settle for top 4!  and the FA cup...

now, I'm going to have to go back and read 19 pages to see who's who, and what's what on this thread..

Cheers!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloody Chelsea.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Baines for England? Cech had NO CHANCE to get that.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaashley.... Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaashley


----------



## FrnchDp (Feb 18, 2011)

Ready for Leyton Orient?

On to Aston Villa for my boys!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

That's becoming a standard response John!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> That's becoming a standard response John!


Not when we win.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely awful.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Not when we win.


You were saying? 

Decent sporting weekend all round really. Liverpool lost, Man City drew (at home), Arsenal lost, England beat France in the 6 Nations, and a truly awesome game of cricket against India.

One happy chappy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Well we rebounded at the midweek, as we should have. Just have to keep it going against Sunderland tomorrow.

I was looking forward to Manchester United-Liverpool, but I'm covering three basketball games and will be unable to watch it.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Well after a great sporting weekend, the midweek action was awful.

Wins for Chelski, L'arse and Man Citeh, combined with a dreadful loss to Ireland(?!) in the cricket

Meh :-(


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Come on Liverpool!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John--I feel your pain...


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So, we'll quickly skip over the weekend results, and focus on the CL instead.

Good win by Barca last night, although marred by a frankly ridiculius sending off for RVP - however he definitely heard the whistle, you can tell by his shot. I guess the defender who's name I'm not even going to attempt was lucky not to get a red card for concedign the penalty.

However Barca were great value for the win, even if they were guilty of trying to walk the ball into the net at times - some superb last-ditch tackles and great keeping from Almunia of all people kept the scoreline respectable.

In fact if the Great Dane was half as good as his own hype, Arsenal would be through....

So, tonight it's the turn of Spurs against AC Milan. Will a goal advantage from the first leg be enough? Will Bale play? Will Spurs be 2-0 down after the first 5 mins?

Tuen in later to find out!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't even watch the match yesterday. I was too busy being a taxi.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

On a slightly different note....

Why the name change John  / Sean?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sean's my real name.  John was only a pen name.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Damnit, I'm gone for two weeks and I come back and there's a new guy (hi), and John's now Sean.

What the heck is going on in here?

Sorry I've been out, I've got an awesome opportunity lined up that I can't talk about.  Needless to say, when the day comes that you get to say "Hey I know that guy," make sure you've got my back.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

The question is do you think Arsenal is going to have a cull at the end of the season to dump some of its less than stellar players...I think it has to be done.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope it'll be same old, same old for Arsenal - a couple will leave, a couple of talented but mostly nknown players will join.

Of course there's every chance Arsenal will win the title - I really think they need to beat ManU in the cup tomorrow to give themselves a bit of belief. Otherwise the quad will shrink to one in the space of a couple of weeks.


----------



## FrnchDp (Feb 18, 2011)

TheRiddler said:


> ... I really think they need to beat ManU in the cup tomorrow to give themselves a bit of belief. Otherwise the quad will shrink to one in the space of a couple of weeks.


oops..

is Wengers' run coming to an end?


----------



## FrnchDp (Feb 18, 2011)

*Premier League could host goal-line test*



> LONDON -- Goal-line technology could be coming to the Premier League next season, with Hawk-Eye hoping to test its system during top-level matches for the first time.
> 
> But with soccer's rules-making body yet to allow referees to consult high-tech aids, the trials and results will remain secret.
> 
> ...


Thoughts?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

If it helps, go for it.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Fergie got a 5 game touchline ban and some people are saying that's too harsh.  I don't see it.  It doesn't stop him from picking his team and training them and being at the game.  Touchline bans are a real waste of time.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Fergie got a 5 game touchline ban and some people are saying that's too harsh. I don't see it. It doesn't stop him from picking his team and training them and being at the game. Touchline bans are a real waste of time.


So what should the penalty for talking smack about the referees be?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Arsene signing Jens Lehmann to a contract until the end of the season... is he on drugs? Is Lehmann fit? Does Arsene have stock in WD-40?

What's next? David Seaman? Dig Herbie Chapman up? Re-sign Tony Adams?


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Right, been away for a week, so a variety of topics to catch up on!

Goal-line technology:
Sort of a waste of time - they need to bite the bullet and just have video evidence being used. I'd like to see a combination of Rugby and Cricket's solutions. That is each manager is allowed 2 challenges per game, if they're right then they keep their challenge. Also, the ref is allowed to ask for a review at any point.
The only issue I can see is with 'diving' - sometimes it's really hard to tell if someone has been fouled or not - maybe we need to go to cricket's solution again, which is that in the case of borderline decisions, the on field decision is used.

Arsenal:
Well, the good news for them is that they have no distractions on the league now!
The back-up keeper annoys me a bit - I think he should only be allowed to play if Almunia is injured - but we shall see.
Arsenal's main issue is that they have no plan B - all their players are really similar, and they play lovely football, but if things aren't going well, then they have no other method of playing

SAF: touchline bans are pointless, but it's probably the only option the FA have - maybe he and the club should have had a large fine as well?
However until the FA get serious on respect (maybe even docking points from teams, then nothing will change


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So, if Spurs are to win the CL then our route to the final looks like this:

Inter Milan
AC Milan
Real Madrid
Barca

I know it's lucky for SPurs when the year ends in 1, but this is pushing it too far I think.

The draw in full:
RM - Spurs
Chelsea - ManU
Barca - Shakhtar
Inter - Schalke

Then:
Inter Milan/Schalke v CHELSEA/MAN UTD
Real Madrid/TOTTENHAM v Barcelona/Shakhtar Donetsk


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> So what should the penalty for talking smack about the referees be?


Not sure the offense for dissing refs. I do think managers should be able to critisize, but not slander. Managers get bans just for expressing an opinion. I do like that idea referees should be interviewed post game too.

When it comes to bans for managers, they shouldn't be allowed to attend the games. The player can't play. The manager can't manage.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Justice for the 96.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I watched Chelsea in the CL against Man U and they looked tired, slow and uninspired.  I think it's time for some wholesale changes.  I think Anchelotti wants out.  He seems to have checked out already.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The weekend of all football weekends: Man United and city in the FA Cup semis, Barca and Real in the first of four El Clasicos over the next three weeks... the relegation battles sorting themselves out. Arsenal's game in hand over Man United tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1926 - The last time that Man City beat Man Utd in an FAC SF, they went on to lose the final v Bolton (1926).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Emmanuel Eboue is an absolutely useless tosser. USELESS, I tell you.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Emmanuel Eboue is an absolutely useless tosser. USELESS, I tell you.


Language like that is going to get you a 2-game TV ban.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Language like that is going to get you a 2-game TV ban.


I'm hoping for one!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Good to see they let Joe Cole out of the home today.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it's time for Wenger to leave for the good of the team and his reputation.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> I think it's time for Wenger to leave for the good of the team and his reputation.


*nods*


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It all comes down to today.... FA Cup Final, and Man United only need a draw to win the Premier League.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sean Sweeney said:


> West Ham, Wigan and Wolves to go down.


I'm looking like a bloody genius right now!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm, everyone thinks Man City will challenge next year.  I'm not convinced.  They seem fragile.  I think they were fortunate to finish 3rd.  Liverpool is finding their form.  If Tottenham strengthens its squad and Arsenal and Chelsea get their acts together, Man City will struggle to finish in the top 5.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

City had their missteps during the season, but they got stronger as it went on. Perhaps more importantly, they can play negative or positive football with pretty equal facility depending on the match-up. As I see it, City's biggest threat comes from its managers. If they find some patience, I think the club will flourish. If they continue to chase after instant results and throw still more money around without a thought to the cohesiveness of the squad, it'll be turbulent.

Now, I don't see them challenging for, say, top 2 quite yet. A big chunk of their success this season came from Chelsea's rather spectacular meltdown. But I think their foreseeable future is pretty safe as far as European spots go, at least.

I'm skeptical about Tottenham, personally. They're a good side, but they're so shaky that I feel like their success over the last two years has been cobbled together from coat hangers and duct tape. It's exciting, because they tend to either win big or lose big, but consistency is a strength over a whole year's campaign. Still, if they can stay in Europe a while longer, they'll have enough cash to fill in the areas that need it.

All that said, these days I think the bottom of the Premier League table is more interesting than the top. It'll be interesting to see how the promotions fare. Apparently, Swansea are great fun to watch.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Hmm, everyone thinks Man City will challenge next year. I'm not convinced. They seem fragile. I think they were fortunate to finish 3rd. Liverpool is finding their form. If Tottenham strengthens its squad and Arsenal and Chelsea get their acts together, Man City will struggle to finish in the top 5.


I wonder how the pick-up of Friedel will help Spurs... even though I hate him with a bloody passion now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Marcin Wrona said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the promotions fare. Apparently, Swansea are great fun to watch.


I agree. Very interested in seeing the Swans.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Didn't get to see England's match yesterday, nor the USA's... I think both sides need to remember what playing defense means.


----------

